# Late July buds



## lauren10

Are you due on or within a few days of July 31st? I'm looking to keep a running thread with just a couple people (might be nice to keep it small) to compare experiences and take the journey together!

*Current members:*
lauren10 - Lauren
NG09 - Nicola
WinterKage
CherryBerry
beatnick
lil_angel
plus2
nineena - Christina
lottybump
Kelly2903 - Kelly
moggymay

I'm Lauren, 34 yo, this is my first pregnancy and I'm due July 31st! My husband is 27, in the Canadian Forces and will be going to Afghanistan when I'm about 7 months...and won't return until the baby is 3 months old :cry: (with the exception of the birth I hope!) 

I'm pretty excited...and scared...and shocked that this is all happening! :headspin:

Tell us about yourself...and we'll close the group after we get a few people!


----------



## NG09

Lauren - Thanks for the PM (good thinking!!!) I think I have done it but I guess we'll soon see!!

So here goes.....

My Name is Nicola, i'm 27 and this is my 1st pregnancy also. My DH is 36. We got married on 9th September this year so with the news that we are expecting it has been a really exciting time!! :cloud9:

I am over the moon to be pregnant, although I am terrified about the whole 'giving birth' part but I guess I have a while to go before I have to think of that! lol 

Looking forward to getting to know others with similar due dates so we can share our experiences over the next 8 months x


----------



## CherryBerry

Hi Ladies, 
Im am due my baby on 25th July 2010. Congrats to you all on your pregnancies x


----------



## lauren10

CherryBerry said:


> Hi Ladies,
> Im am due my baby on 25th July 2010. Congrats to you all on your pregnancies x

Cherry where are you from? I live in Canada, and Nicola lives in Scotland


----------



## beatnick

hello! add me in for 31st july.

Not much in the way of symptoms yet which scares me after obsessing over dpo symptoms but cautiously over the moon! :)


----------



## lauren10

So I think a few of us have our first doctor's appointments this week. Make sure you let us know how it went! 

I went to the walk-in clinic this morning (because I don't have a primary care yet), and got referred to an obstetrician. So nothing exciting to report for me. Hopefully I'll get in to see them soon!


----------



## WinterKage

Hello, Please may I join? Im due on the 27th July xx Got my first Dr appointment next Tue. How is everyone feeling so far? x


----------



## NG09

Hi everyone :wave: nice to see there are a few of us now!

I have the doc's tomorrow, I'm a bit nervous, don't really know what to expect.

I'm thinking that after 8 pos hpt's that's enough confirmation!! lol


----------



## beatnick

WinterKage said:


> Hello, Please may I join? Im due on the 27th July xx Got my first Dr appointment next Tue. How is everyone feeling so far? x

i got mine then too! :)


----------



## lauren10

Hi Ladies!
I broke down and bought more tests today. I went one entire day without testing!! my willpower sucks! but the line is darker so now I'm happier. :)

Good luck tomorrow Nicola! Looking forward to an update because I have no idea what to expect either!

I'm feeling good Winter...what kind of symptoms are all of you having? All I seem to have is some shortness of breath every now and then, and dull cramping on and off all the time. I'm just waiting for my boobs to sprout, but nothing yet!


----------



## WinterKage

NG09- Oh you'll have to let us know how it goes at the Drs today xx

BeatNick- Thats fab news hun, you excited? I feel anxious as dont know what to expect lol


Lauren10- Aww I got similar symptoms to ya, strong heartbearn, mild on of cramps (comes and goes), feel much more tired xx


----------



## lauren10

Oh I'm so tired too...going to bed at about 8:30/9:00 every night, I love it! 

Winter, is your picture your S.O. seeing the positive test for the first time?


----------



## lauren10

Is it too soon for us to be thinking about baby names?! I can come up with lots of girls names I like, but hardly any boy's names.


----------



## beatnick

hey ladies. I worked til 8 last night and hit a wall of fatigue this afternoon. Sat in my dressing gown watching catch up corrie. 

Ive been having so many dreams! I dreamed that a sea urchin was coming out of the bathroom last night. I seem to be dreaming all night long!

My bbs are getting real sore now and a few pokes and prods in my tummy but not much else.

when do people get sickness usually?

Hope you are all ok- update on symptoms! are you loving the good reason for putting your feet up?


----------



## beatnick

hey ladies. I worked til 8 last night and hit a wall of fatigue this afternoon. Sat in my dressing gown watching catch up corrie. 

Ive been having so many dreams! I dreamed that a sea urchin was coming out of the bathroom last night. I seem to be dreaming all night long!

My bbs are getting real sore now and a few pokes and prods in my tummy but not much else.

when do people get sickness usually?

Hope you are all ok- update on symptoms! are you loving the good reason for putting your feet up?


----------



## lauren10

Nicola...any reports from your doctor visit?! 

beatnick, where are you from...the UK? I love the lingo you guys use...I'm not quite sure what a dressing gown is! haha

I have NO symptoms today. You know what that means...take another test when I get home just to make sure it's still there. I've been having weird dreams too..last night there was a nuclear leak at my house and I got in a fight with my sister-in-law, she told me she hated me.

I think they say sickness generally starts around 6 weeks or so...so we have something to look forward to!


----------



## WinterKage

No hun, hes looking at a scottish pen!! lol A dressing gown is a robe hun. Beat Nick - Aww that must have been scary i hardly ever get jobs lol. I don't blame you Lauren i took another test today just to make sure :0. Hope you've all had a lovely day xx


----------



## lil_angel

Hi girlies.....

Im 21 & 4weeks 5 days preg, as you can tell by my ticker! My EDD is 30th July! I had my first Doc appointment on monday, and everything went really well, she was really nice. Been booked in for my first midwife appointment on thurs too, to do some bloods and book me in for my first scan :cloud9: So exciting!!! :D

Look forward to talking with you all :flower:

Lil xx


----------



## lauren10

Oh congrats!!! I'm glad your appointment went well. Tell us all about your symptoms...and where you're from?!

:)


----------



## lil_angel

Thanks!! :)

Im from the Midlands. Ive had no 'real' symptoms really, just been starving ALL the time, REALLY tired & VERY hot at night, and maybe a few twinges here n there. Thats about it!!! 

Just seen you ticker, and your 1 day behind me :D:D:D

Lil x


----------



## beatnick

the nightmares continue- i dreamed that I froze my cats in tupperware in the freezer then had to resussitate them with a hairdryer 

I woke up and was so pleased to see them all! 

Got some cramps today but night sickness seems to have subsided. Ive realised I am 19dpo now which is MADNESS! However still feel my heart race when ever I go for a wee in case AF has just arrived. 

:)


----------



## lauren10

oh no that's a horrible dream! 
Are you guys all going to bed at ridiculous times, like 8-9pm? I am. I love it though because I feel so rested the next day. 

Damn doctors haven't called me yet for an appointment. ugh.


----------



## beatnick

seem to be ok later in the evening its just after lunch that I want crumble into a pool on the floor. I am a dance teacher so I have to be motivated!


----------



## Plus2

I thought I'd join you!!
I'm due on the 25th of July.
This is my 2nd pregnancy, but will be my 3rd child, lol!


----------



## lauren10

Congrats plus! Happy to have you :)


----------



## lauren10

So, probably like you guys, I read all the posts every day (ok like 20 times a day) and it's kind of blowing me away how much people worry and have anxiety over the pregnancy. I know many of them have worries because of past experiences and they are totally valid, but I was wondering what affect this kind of anxiety has on a pregnancy? I did some reasearch, and although infant mortality is at an all time low in history, women are worrying way more than ever. And one article I read found that women who are highly anxious during their pregnancy give birth to babies who don't sleep as soundly (and that's just what they were able to measure!). It makes me wonder what other negative effects worrying has on both the pregnancy and the baby. Maybe anxiety during pregnancy should be taken more seriously, and us women should seek counciling or meditate or something to help control it. 

Anyway, my philosophy for the day! What do you girls think?


----------



## beatnick

I have started worrying today- i had a teeny tiny bit of pink when I wiped and that was it... I was off! Looked it all up, completely freaked myself out convinced its over. Not had anything since, touch wood. 

Have taken up making vintage looking pom poms for xmas to calm my worry. It was nice to just sit and stop looking things up and worrying about every tweak and pain i felt. 

You should see the search history on my laptop "pulling feeling first trimester" belly button pain first trimester" etc etc 

My mum once told me that when she was preg with me she had a row with my dad (bad times) and opened the cupboard and loads of sauce pans fell out. She siad her bump jumped. She blames that time on the fact I used to cry ALL the time. 

I think we need to try and be calmer! haha says me.


----------



## lauren10

Oh I'm the same way! My husband probably looks at the stuff I google and thinks I'm nuts. 

I think I might try to find a yoga class. A craft is a good idea too...I like making cards, I could make some for Christmas.


----------



## NG09

Hi girls,

Sorry it has taken me a while to update, have been soooooo busy and super sleepy!!! 

Doc's went fine, she was lovely, told me to take things easy etc. ie not to lift anything too heavy etc. Told me I should call and make app with midwife at 8 weeks and she would sort out blood tests etc. I did a urine sample for confirmation but nothing scary at all. I told her that I have been having some uncomfortable twinges in my hip and tummy on the right side, she just said not to worry it is normal to get aches and pains as everthing is adjusting at the moment. She also said that joint pain was common too.

So I'm glad I'm not the only going to bed at 8.30pm. I go up to bed, snuggle in and watch some tv all nice and comfy..... it's great!! 

How is everyone?? x


----------



## lauren10

Glad everything went well! 
I'm thrilled because I finally have my first appointment with the doctor a week from Wednesday. woo hoo!


----------



## NG09

Fantastic, I bet you're glad! When I was in the waiting room a lady came in with a tiny newborn baby. Couldn't stop staring!! All I kept thinking is 'OMG, I have one of them in me!!!' lol I've got docs again on he 14th of December. Then midwife shortly after that. It's all go !!


----------



## lauren10

Hi girls, how is everyone doing? My spotting from yesterday hasn't come back...yay. I'm going to assume it was just a broken blood vessel or something. HOWEVER, I will try another pregnancy test today, just to make sure the line is still dark. I know that can open a can of worms, but I don't care :)


----------



## lauren10

2 tests later and everything still looks good :)


----------



## nineena

Ooo can i join, i think i'm due 23/7 but that may change when i have first scan lol. I didnt even kow this buddy forum existed but look forward to getting to know you all on this incredible journey xxx


----------



## lauren10

Hi Nineena, welcome! Is this your first child?


----------



## nineena

yup so not really sure what to expect. We were trying for 16 months and had been told by fertility team that i wasnt ovulating, had no progesterone and my womb lining was too thin but we've conceived naturally so shows they docs can be wrong at times!!!!


Just found out coz i'm on anti-coagulants i get an early scan and i'm going next Monday woohoo only 6 more days to wait teehee :)

Hows everyone feeling today? I was nearly sick today but just retched instead. Am fed up of feeling so sick but i know it's a good sign so if it means baby is healthy then i'm happy to feel sick til he/she arrives!!! Oh and i thought we were supposed to be too warm when pg i'm absolutaly FREEZING today am on settee under my duvet i'm that cold


----------



## nineena

Ooo better post a bit about me....

I'm Christina, 26 been married to hubby Ste, 32, for 16 months and we've been trying for a baby since day before wedding. I'm on life long anti-coagulant therapy for recurrant blood clots so now have to have twice daily injections to keep my blood thin until up to 6 months after birth. Live in North West England and have 2 gorgeous house bunnies. I'm a mental health nurse and hubby is training to be an accountant. This is our 1st baby and so we're very excited but scared too.

Lauren you poor thing how are you coping with hubby being away i think i'd go crazy lots of hugs for you hun xx


----------



## lauren10

wow that's excellent it all happened naturally! How will the anti-coagulants effect your pregnancy? Do you just have to be monitored more closely? 

My husband is still here now...but he'll be gone for training in California for 6 weeks in January/February...then goes to Afghanistan from May to November. i'm not really sure how I'm going to handle it all yet, because this is the first tour he's had since we started living together! Hey, I guess this is what I signed up for! 

I really haven't had any nausea...which is good, but yet I think I _should_ be having it, you know? I can't win! :)


----------



## Charlotteee

Hi everyne - i'm 18 and my partner is 21. Im due around 5th August.Im training to be an accountant and my partner is at university doing management and logistics for cars.
I live in Darwen and soon moving to chorley - UK. This is our first baby and im absolutely shitting my pants :(

Early scan on the 9th :) xxxx


----------



## Charlotteee

Hi everyne - i'm 18 and my partner is 21. Im due around 5th August.Im training to be an accountant and my partner is at university doing management and logistics for cars.
I live in Darwen and soon moving to chorley - UK. This is our first baby and im absolutely shitting my pants :(

Early scan on the 9th :) xxxx


----------



## kelly2903

hi im kelly im 24 and live in bradford uk

i already have a little princess lilly is 20 months and expecting bump no2 im not 100% on thedate but late july could i join. xx


----------



## lauren10

yay! Welcome Kelly and Lotty :) I'll close the thread to any new people and see how the chat goes with the numbers we have now. 

Kelly your daughter is adorable! Going to have a boy this time? :winkwink:


----------



## lil_angel

Hi kelly.....im here too :D lol Yeah are you hopin for a boy this time. xxx


----------



## Charlotteee

I dont know if any of you have felt this but as i type i've got a pain like stitch in the right hand side of my stomach, not too sure if this is cos im hungry :( ooooohhh i just want my scan next week :( xx


----------



## kelly2903

i bloody hope soooo... lol no im ok as with any sex as long as healthy....

well i will letya no how im doing so far...

so this bump wasnt planned but not unwanted lol...... so im unsure of the dates 

i have confirmed with my drs last friday and she dida test there and then to confirm.

and wrote note for my midwife so waiting for her to contact me and also put a note for a dating scan also waiting on that lol...... i have some slight nausea but not actually sickness had some runs and constipation lol and some bloating but thats all for now... oh and im hungry all the time lol 

my ticker is only an estimate as i feel left out with out one lol xxxx


----------



## kelly2903

lil_angel said:


> Hi kelly.....im here too :D lol Yeah are you hopin for a boy this time. xxx


hello my siggy should say stalking lil_angel :haha::haha::haha::haha:


----------



## lil_angel

Hi lotty....welcome :) Can i ask how come your having your scan at 6weeks? I would love to have a scan before xmas. I keep getting pains in my stomach, not really sure what it is. they not too painfull tho. xxx


----------



## Charlotteee

I dont know if any of you have felt the same, but as i type i have like a stitch kinda pain in my right side of my stomach. Don't know if this is normal or if its cos im hungry :| any help??

xx


----------



## Charlotteee

I dont know if any of you have felt the same, but as i type i have like a stitch kinda pain in my right side of my stomach. Don't know if this is normal or if its cos im hungry :| any help??

xx


----------



## lil_angel

kelly2903 said:


> lil_angel said:
> 
> 
> Hi kelly.....im here too :D lol Yeah are you hopin for a boy this time. xxx
> 
> 
> hello my siggy should say stalking lil_angel :haha::haha::haha::haha:Click to expand...

:rofl::haha:


----------



## Charlotteee

lil_angel said:


> Hi lotty....welcome :) Can i ask how come your having your scan at 6weeks? I would love to have a scan before xmas. I keep getting pains in my stomach, not really sure what it is. they not too painfull tho. xxx


Sorry for all the repeat posts, my internets having a fit!! Weather i think :(

Its because i had a bit of spotting on thursday, so i think its just routine to make sure squishys ok. I really hope so, but the pains gone to my left side now :(

x


----------



## kelly2903

i hope all is well hun. xxxxx


----------



## lil_angel

oh right ok! Hope everything goes ok then! x


----------



## nineena

lauren10 said:


> wow that's excellent it all happened naturally! How will the anti-coagulants effect your pregnancy? Do you just have to be monitored more closely?
> 
> My husband is still here now...but he'll be gone for training in California for 6 weeks in January/February...then goes to Afghanistan from May to November. i'm not really sure how I'm going to handle it all yet, because this is the first tour he's had since we started living together! Hey, I guess this is what I signed up for!
> 
> I really haven't had any nausea...which is good, but yet I think I _should_ be having it, you know? I can't win! :)



Basically theres a slightly increased chance of placental detachment but it's very rare i just have to be a bit careful and not lift things andwell rest lol luckily i'm off sick (not coz of PG) until Jan anyway so i should be just going into 2nd tri by then. Apparently i can have a natural birth too which is good. Seeing the anti-coagulant pregnancy clinic next week for early scan so going to go armed with a list of qs for them lol.

My friend is 7weeks gone and she doesnt really have ne nausea just heartburn. We're all different that's what's great about life hehe.


Good job you've got BnB to keep you occupied. Do you have lots of family and friends near by too??


----------



## nineena

Lottybump said:


> I dont know if any of you have felt this but as i type i've got a pain like stitch in the right hand side of my stomach, not too sure if this is cos im hungry :( ooooohhh i just want my scan next week :( xx

I had REALLY horrid stitch all day on Saturday, was doing my friends head in coz we were shopping and i kept moaning and wanting to sit down


----------



## nineena

Hiya everyone :) you'll have to forgive me if i get people's names wrong initially i'm like a fish recently. 

I know this is really early to ask this question but has anyone been tempted to go looking at baby things like prams and cots etc?????


----------



## lauren10

I think the stiches are either a growing uterus or lovely constipation and gas! But it sounds pretty normal from all the posts I've read. Especially that it's moving, sounds like bowels to me :)

I have some friends here now which is great, but no family. I'm just going to demand frequent visits!


----------



## lauren10

nineena said:


> Hiya everyone :) you'll have to forgive me if i get people's names wrong initially i'm like a fish recently.
> 
> I know this is really early to ask this question but has anyone been tempted to go looking at baby things like prams and cots etc?????

No, but I have my baby names picked out already!! hehe. how about you guys?


----------



## Charlotteee

lauren10 said:


> nineena said:
> 
> 
> Hiya everyone :) you'll have to forgive me if i get people's names wrong initially i'm like a fish recently.
> 
> I know this is really early to ask this question but has anyone been tempted to go looking at baby things like prams and cots etc?????
> 
> No, but I have my baby names picked out already!! hehe. how about you guys?Click to expand...

I have names but my mum said i was immature for picking names now, especially as i've been spotting.

I have also bought one baby gro, and thats it. But we have friends and family that have cots and prams for us so we're fine for them,

And dont worry, i think we're all like goldfish at the minute.

Stupid question, but can you eat donner meat? cos im deciding what to have for my tea and thats reeeeaally appealin to me lol xxx


----------



## lil_angel

nineena said:


> Hiya everyone :) you'll have to forgive me if i get people's names wrong initially i'm like a fish recently.
> 
> I know this is really early to ask this question but has anyone been tempted to go looking at baby things like prams and cots etc?????


Yeah i was looking at cots, prams, car seats, high chairs, all sorts at the weekend. Its so exciting, even tho its still really early, no harm in looking tho is there?


----------



## lil_angel

Lottybump said:


> lauren10 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nineena said:
> 
> 
> Hiya everyone :) you'll have to forgive me if i get people's names wrong initially i'm like a fish recently.
> 
> I know this is really early to ask this question but has anyone been tempted to go looking at baby things like prams and cots etc?????
> 
> No, but I have my baby names picked out already!! hehe. how about you guys?Click to expand...
> 
> I have names but my mum said i was immature for picking names now, especially as i've been spotting.
> 
> I have also bought one baby gro, and thats it. But we have friends and family that have cots and prams for us so we're fine for them,
> 
> And dont worry, i think we're all like goldfish at the minute.
> 
> Stupid question, but can you eat donner meat? cos im deciding what to have for my tea and thats reeeeaally appealin to me lol xxxClick to expand...


I had donner meat for dinner on friday night, and i must say, i was sitting there thinkin....is this alright to eat? lol it was soooo nice tho!!!! hmmmm....:D


----------



## lauren10

I'm learning a lot of new slang from all you UK people :) ... What the hell is donner meat?!


----------



## nineena

yeah go for donner meat mmm that sounds yummy, i could just eat a nice chicken tikka mossala mmmmmmm

Theres 1 boys name that Ste and I both really like but i cant think of any for a girl. It's funny coz ive always always wanted a girl and been put off te idea of having a boy so much so that im convinced we'll have 1 i mean obviously i dont mind as long as it's just healthy but it's funny that i cant even begin to imagine girls names lol.

There's 2 fab pram shops about 1/2 a mile from where we live and i'm so desperate to go swooning over them but i know it's far too early. I'm having the same cot that I was in when I was a baby from my Mum . 

Think maybe from Feb onwards we'll probably buy lil bits each month to lessen the blow.


----------



## nineena

iit's lamb meat that's all kind of compressed onto a big stick that gets shaved. Probably only about 2% meat in it though rest will probably be rubbish but it tastes amazing!!!!


----------



## lil_angel

Yeah ive got the cot that i was in when i was little, plus the rest of my family have been in it to. Its only a little tiny cot tho, does for like the first 2 months then will have 2 move up to a bigger cot after that.


----------



## nineena

lil_angel said:


> nineena said:
> 
> 
> Hiya everyone :) you'll have to forgive me if i get people's names wrong initially i'm like a fish recently.
> 
> I know this is really early to ask this question but has anyone been tempted to go looking at baby things like prams and cots etc?????
> 
> 
> Yeah i was looking at cots, prams, car seats, high chairs, all sorts at the weekend. Its so exciting, even tho its still really early, no harm in looking tho is there?Click to expand...


Mothercare have got a fab sale on travel systems at the min lol but TBH i've no idea what's good and what's not lol


----------



## nineena

lil that's what mine's going to be like, think it's for up to 3 months. But at least it's 3 months of not needing to buy a cot!!!!! And it's lovely for sentimental value


----------



## lil_angel

Yeah its so nice to have =) its such a nice little cot too....


----------



## nineena

i have to get hubby to turf out all of his guitar stuff from the room before we can even think of turning it into a nursery.....he's gutted lol


----------



## kelly2903

oh ive been internet browsing at prams lol


----------



## kelly2903

i have a cotbed from lilly so am planning on buying her a new bed a big girl one and baby can have her cot dont really want to buy another her cotbed was so expensive


----------



## nineena

ooooh girls i'm going meeting up with a friend in 2hrs that's been TTC for 18months and was under same fertility team as me am dreading telling her even though i know she'll be over the moon i also know she'll be crushed inside that it isnt her :(


----------



## Charlotteee

My internets being so slooow :( its usually ok. Well i just ordered my donner kebab and tray of chips, whilst babysitting.....my nephew has been admitted to hospital with bronchillitus so i'm watching the other, the 9 month old. So im getting some practice in :)

Lol. Ebay have a lot of cheap stuff on, well i say cheap - cheaper than mothercare and other extortionate places xx


----------



## nineena

Aww poor lil boy hope he's feeling better soon. Don't envy you having to change nappies though....i'd deffo be sick!!!


----------



## kelly2903

nineena said:


> ooooh girls i'm going meeting up with a friend in 2hrs that's been TTC for 18months and was under same fertility team as me am dreading telling her even though i know she'll be over the moon i also know she'll be crushed inside that it isnt her :(


oh god i no how that feels... when i found out i PG with lilly..... 1 of my friends had been trying for 4 year and nothing and 2 of my friends had lost babies one lost a baby at 38 weeks due to his placenta... and another at 34 weeks because he had hole n his bladder and his kidneys didnt work plus some more this was all within weeks of me finding out.... in the end i decided it was best for me to just tell them all... they would of been so angry tofind out from some 1 else but it was so awful i didnt no how to come out and say..... cause i felt like they wouldnt want to celebrate my BFP when grieving for there babies:cry::cry: hope she takes it well tell her you wanted to tell her your self and didnt want any1 else telling her.... she will feel better about that cause she will no you have thought of her. xxx


----------



## lauren10

nineena said:


> ooooh girls i'm going meeting up with a friend in 2hrs that's been TTC for 18months and was under same fertility team as me am dreading telling her even though i know she'll be over the moon i also know she'll be crushed inside that it isnt her :(

Oh that's tough... the poor thing :(


----------



## nineena

i'm going round in 5 mins and we'd both always said we'd tell the other as soon as we found out arghh i'm all nervous but thanks for the reassurance girls and have a lovely evening xx


----------



## kelly2903

hope all goes well. xxxx


----------



## Charlotteee

nineena said:


> Aww poor lil boy hope he's feeling better soon. Don't envy you having to change nappies though....i'd deffo be sick!!!

So do i :( they've got him on oxygen atm. Just to help his little lungs. He's only 8 weeks.

Surprisingly the nappy changing hasnt bothered me. But i haven't started with morning sickness yet :) xx


----------



## lauren10

Hi ladies!

Lotty how is your nephew? 
Christina how did it go with your friend yesterday? 
Nicola how is your brother in law?


----------



## Charlotteee

Hi everyone. I'm fine today. No spotting :) just aching like mad on my lower body. Legs and bum. Think its growing pains? Can't sit down though. It hurts lol. My nephew is fine. Out of hospital now. Just have to monitor him for 48 hours. How is everyone else xxx


----------



## kelly2903

hey lotty im good i felt earlier today that i wasnt that hungry and maybe not eaaten enough for bubz.... but i had an afternoon nap with my princess woke up and im bloody starving pmsl glad the spotting has stopped...... how are the rest of you. xxx


----------



## NG09

lauren10 said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> Lotty how is your nephew?
> Christina how did it go with your friend yesterday?
> Nicola how is your brother in law?

Hey,

He is ok. They tried to get him up on his feet today, he was struggling a bit, been complaining of severe pains in his tummy, they think it might be something to do with his liver but running some more tests.

Did I tell you that they have changed the wedding date? They are now getting married on 27/02. I think partially because of me, she isn't angry, just doesn't want to risk me not being there (so sweet) I'll be 17 weeks which beats either being a fornight overdue or having a tiny newborn to contend with! lol.


----------



## lauren10

Oh wow so they pushed the date way up?! Yeah that would be hard for you having a newborn, you'll probably enjoy it all more this way. 

I hope he keeps improving :(


----------



## nineena

lauren10 said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> Lotty how is your nephew?
> Christina how did it go with your friend yesterday?
> Nicola how is your brother in law?


Afternoon everyone :) Sorry i wasnt on yessterday, spent the day at my mum's and was so shattered when i came home that i was in bed before 10pm lol.

It ent REALLY well with my friend she was ecstatic for us and says it's given her hope when she thought there was none left :)


----------



## nineena

Lottybump said:


> Hi everyone. I'm fine today. No spotting :) just aching like mad on my lower body. Legs and bum. Think its growing pains? Can't sit down though. It hurts lol. My nephew is fine. Out of hospital now. Just have to monitor him for 48 hours. How is everyone else xxx

Oh so glad your nephew is out of hospital. Hope he's on the mend and back to normal soon and YAY for no spotting, mine stopped yesterday too wahoo but boobs are now ridiculously painful and stil got 24/7 nausea grrr


----------



## nineena

NG09 said:


> lauren10 said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies!
> 
> Lotty how is your nephew?
> Christina how did it go with your friend yesterday?
> Nicola how is your brother in law?
> 
> Hey,
> 
> He is ok. They tried to get him up on his feet today, he was struggling a bit, been complaining of severe pains in his tummy, they think it might be something to do with his liver but running some more tests.
> 
> Did I tell you that they have changed the wedding date? They are now getting married on 27/02. I think partially because of me, she isn't angry, just doesn't want to risk me not being there (so sweet) I'll be 17 weeks which beats either being a fornight overdue or having a tiny newborn to contend with! lol.Click to expand...

Aww Nicola really hope your B.I.L starts getting more mobile soon and that its nothing too serious. I wouldnt feel bad about them moving the wedding forward, bet she's super excited it's in a few months now, i know i would have been and its very considerate of her :)


----------



## Charlotteee

Hi girls,

How are we all today? I think my MS is kicking in :( every smell is disgusting. And im SOOO horrible!! I just keep biting everyones head off!! 

I hope it stops soon :( 

Friday tomorrow :) Woooo!! But i get to spend my weekend revising, but im sure i'll still be on BNB 24/7 hehe xxx


----------



## lauren10

Hi girls! 
I'm so glad it's Friday too. Although I'm up at an unGodly hour right now becuase my dog Peter pees like a pregnant woman. Hope everyone has a great day!


----------



## lil_angel

Hey ladies!!

Lotty - sorry to hear the MS is kicking in. Im starting to feel a tiny little bit sick now, but nothin much, and not actually been sick yet. F'XD im not too!! Just feeling really horrible in the mornings atm....OH is hating it! Bless him! Hows you? Apart from the MS?

Lauren - Wha time is it over there then?!

:flower:


----------



## may-mie

heyah, im due 17th of July 2010..
i have the 1st midwife appointment on 7th of Dec.. =S 
xx


----------



## lauren10

Hi May...welcome! 

I'm on Atlantic time, so I think it was around 4am when I wrote that last one...I'm 4 hours behind London time! 

Still no ms for me. My right nip hurts a little though. That's progress?


----------



## nineena

Hiya Mia and welcome :)

Well i was worried yesterday id gone past the nausea stage and into full blown sickness coz boy was i poorly yesterday morning but havent had any since and not sure if it's good or bad but i havent felt as sickly since getting really apprehensive about scan on Monday not had any spotting for a few days and still not had any pain but with all the posts that ave been floating about recently it does make me worry :(

hugs and hope everyone is ok xx


----------



## lauren10

Hi Girls, 
How is everyone doing? I am dragging ass this morning...I can't believe how tired I was when I got up...and after a lazy, snowy Sunday yesterday. I have my first Dr appointment this Wednesday...I can't wait!


----------



## lil_angel

Hi Lauren,

Im ok, you? I was feeling really sick on friday, very tired on saturday, and really sick again today... =( its not good!
oooo snow....i love the snow! :D
Ive got my midwife appointment on wed :D


----------



## Charlotteee

I have a scan on wednesday but i dont think the outcome is going to be good, after my spotting last week, its stopped. But as of yesterday morning, i have blood everytime i wipe :cry:

I hope its just one of those things and im not losing squishy. Im in no pain, and so far there have been no clots passed. But im very doubtful we will see a heartbeat on wednesday :(

xx


----------



## lauren10

Wednesday is a big day for us! sorry you're feeling sick lil...i've dodged that bullet...so far!

Lotty we'll be thinking about you...either way it might be too early to see a heartbeat, right? No pain is very good thing, and like you said, you might just be like your sister. xxx


----------



## Charlotteee

You can just about see the heartbeat at 6 weeks, if not they'll go internal. But im really not assed. I just wanna know now :(

xxx


----------



## lil_angel

So we've all got appointments on wed then. I hope it goes well for you lotty, and hope your dr's app goes well to lauren :) just try to think positive lotty, im sure everything will be fine :) 

Lil xx


----------



## lauren10

yay, we'll all give updates on Weds, and the updates will all be good news. Lil is yours in the morning too? 

I don't know about you guys but I haven't even had a freaking blood test yet! So looking forward to knowing what the heck is going on :)


----------



## nineena

Evening girls Wed will be here before you know it and lets hope everyone gets good news. Went for my scan today and saw the most gorgeous flickering heartbeat it was an amazing moment cant say its helped me relax though lmao!!!! Lauren i didnt have any blood tests until today and that's only coz i had to have my blood clotting levels done before and after my injection so they did all the other bloodwork at the same time...... 10 tubes theyve taken today lol. I didnt realise they screened for syphyllis, rubella and hepatitis B aswell as HIV its quite a scary bunch of tests when you think about it.

How are we all feeling? Lotty i really hope everything goes ok with your emergency scan i'm thinking about you xxxxx


Im completely knackered, hardly slept atall last night so went to bed when i got back in from scan and had a 2hr kip am shattered again now so hoping i'll have a good sleep tonight. Dont know how you girls are coping being at work im not back until Jan so really hoping everything nasty will have passed by then. You're amazingly strong girls hugs xxxx


----------



## lil_angel

Lauren....yeah mines at 10:30am on wed :) so exciting, and ive not had a blood test yet either. How's things going lotty?

xx


----------



## kelly2903

lotty been admitted to hospital now..... fingers x'd for her xxxx


----------



## lauren10

nineena that's awesome!! Why don't you feel better about that? Still just nervous?

Ok I thought it was so unusual I didn't get bloods done yet...I'll calm down about that. They don't normally do ultrasounds before 20 weeks in this province, so I'm going to have to fight that one tomorrow! 

I hope nothing but good news for Lotty...and for the rest of us we'll get our good news tomorrow!!! eeek i can't wait!!!


----------



## lil_angel

Oh fx'd 4 lotty then. hope everything goes ok


----------



## nineena

Hiya everyone hope youre all feeling good today and Lotty thinking of you xxxxxx

Lauren think im going to nervous until baby is safely in my arms not neurotic nervous just you know apprehensive but im hoping its normal


----------



## Charlotteee

See post on main forum in first tri everyone.

Thankyou all

xxx


----------



## nineena

Sending oodles more hgs Lotty and i'm so so very sorry you're going through this. Youre in my thoughts and prayers xxxx


----------



## lauren10

So as you may have seen in my post, I've been to the doc's and I got a big 'ol uterus for a 6 week pregnant woman. I hope it's nothing bad! At least I'll be getting an early ultrasound out of it. 

Lil how did you fare today? 

Lotty honey how are you doing today? Your appt is tomorrow right? Thinking of you xx


----------



## nineena

Hows everyone gotten on today in their appts? Replied to yours in main thread Lauren, do you know when your US is going to be now then?
Lotty hunny hope you're ok and tat today passes quickly for you xxx


Well i think the MS has finally caught up with me after 3 weeks of nausea and girls it's NOT pretty eww eww eww


----------



## lil_angel

Hi girlies....

lotty....hope your ok hun?

My app went really well actually! She took 5 tubes of blood from me, filled out my maternity record book, talked to me about a few things, & said the app for my 1st scan, normally comes thru, 2-3 weeks from yesterday. So depending on how busy they r (cuz of xmas) i could get one on 23rd or 30th dec, if not, it will be at the start of jan. So not much longer to wait really!!

xxx


----------



## Charlotteee

I'm ok girls thanks for being concerned.

I just keep breaking down and crying. Went to Trafford Centre shopping with OH mum last night. Was ok until i saw all the newborns :(

I suppose it will take time. Got my last blood test today, just waiting for OH to fix his car before we can go :(

Im not expecting a good outcome anyway, still bleeding heavily :( my 5th day now :cry:

Good luck to all you girls

xxxxx


----------



## lauren10

You're right, these things do take time. Please give us an update today and let us know how you're doing after your appointment.


----------



## Charlotteee

Well on the 8.12 - HCG 900
And on the 10.12 - HCG 167

So i have miscarried, thankyou for being here for me girls. 

I hope you all have a happy and healthy 9 months.

And i hope that the next time i fall pregnant there are some more girls on here that are as amazing as all you were.

Thanks everybody. I prob won't come on again until i get pregnant whenever that may be, as we aren't going to try again. And if i keep coming on i may turn into one of those crazy ladys who steals babys haha ;)

So bye bye girls

xxxxxxxx


----------



## lauren10

Lotty, we will miss you. :(

How are you girls doing today? 

So I can totally feel my uterus, which is cool, but disturbing because I shouldn't be able to yet, right? There's definitely something going on in there, I just don't know what! I hope they call for the ultrasound soon. *sigh


----------



## nineena

Oh Lotty i really truely am so very sory for your loss. Make sure you take care of yourself hunny and hope your OH gives you oodles of TLC through this difficult time I know it doesnt seem like it now but this will get easier. If you ever need to chat you know where i am hugs xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## nineena

Afternoo girlies so glad your appointment went well lil_angel and thats fab that you might get appointment before the new yr woohoo!!!!

Lauren you're luckyto feel your uterus lol i dont know what i'd be feeling for although i'm convinced (and i know its impossible) that i could feel baby's H/B through my fingers yesterday coz i was resting my hand under my tummy on bikini line and i could feel the gentlist very fast tapping/fluttering under my hand and it deffo wasnt my pulse coz that was going slow and steady got hubby to feel it too but he wasnt so sure lol, think im delusional haha.

Invested in some sea bands yesterday coz im so fed up of the ridiculous nausea and i must give them a thumbs up, they dont completely get rid of the nausea but make it more manageable and i havent been sick now since Wed which is a plus and i feel slightly more human. Treated myself to a hair cut yesterday too so feel less monster-like haha.

Oooo girls am really struggling on what to get hubby for christmas coz all we wanted was to be pg do youthink he'd like it if i bought one of those doppler things so he can hear heartbeat or is it more a girly thing lol?? 

Hope we're all doing well today hugs xx


----------



## lauren10

Glad you're feeling at least a little better! It's good to know that those work. 

I think it's always hard buying gifts for men, so, my husband and I do a night out for eachother for Christmas. We'll be going to my parents in Boston next weekend and treating ourselves to dinner, a Celtics game and a hotel downtown! Full of sports and romance! ha. 

I like the doppler idea! Even though it's not fully for HIM. ;)


----------



## nineena

lol what do you mean, course it's for him teehee :) Theyre not that expensive theyre only about £15 so i think i might get oone, itd be lovely to hear its HB on christmas day. I like your present idea, sounds great usually we spend ridiculous amounts of money on each other on things that we dont really need but this is the first yr that neither of us want anything....well i want comfy pyjamas but i really have no idea what to get him ughh i hate shopping for men lol.

What's santa bringing you this yr?


----------



## lauren10

How are you ladies this week? I'm pretty damn tired...but still feeling good. Nineena did you get the doppler? 

I'm still so anxiously waiting for my ultrasound call. I hope they don't leave me hanging until after the holidays!


----------



## Charlotteee

Hi ladies, me and OH have decided that for a few months i'm not going to go on any contraception. Because we dont want any more rubbish being put into my body. So who knows, we may just get caught :)

I hope your all ok. And i really hope i can be back in 1st tri soon, I hope you all don't mind me popping in and having a chat.

I really would like to be a part of your journeys with you, as we did become good friends.
And i want to see your bumps and scans :) I've managed to get my head around the mc quite quickly, i know that had the baby been born it would more than likely have had a bad life in our world. Or possibly have had a severe disability xxxx
xxxx


----------



## lauren10

oHHHH Lotty! Of course stay with us!! 

what a brave girl, it's smart to move forward and think about the future...not dwelling on the past. Everything will work out just the way it should for you. xx


----------



## lil_angel

Hi ladies! Hope your all ok?

Lotty...course you can stay here with us :hugs:

Lauren...hows things with you?

Im abit confused with my dates atm....midwife has got me 1 day infront of my ticker! Im not worrying or anything...just confused! The dates from the scan will probs be all together different to! So guess i wont really know till then! :)

xxx


----------



## lauren10

Lil do you have a 28 day cycle? Maybe one of you is off a day because of that? 

My update is on the previous page. I have no idea what the heck is going on with me. My uterus is saying 11 weeks, my last period is saying 7 weeks...my pants don't fit...I'm confused and badly in need of an ultrasound!! :wacko:


----------



## Charlotteee

Thanks girls :)

Its nice to still be able to chat with you and stuff. Well apparently, according to the doctors. When i was in hospital last week, when they didnt see anything on my scan, they said well it might just be that your not as far gone as what we thought. So that kinda made it that i got my bfp before i conceived ;) miracle me :D

Or i was one week gone, is it even possible to find out a week after on a home testing kit?? It will all come clearer when you have your scan chick

Anyway, gotta do another test on thursday to make sure it says negative. If it says positive im actually going to shoot myself cos that means more blood taken :( I look like a crack addict haha.

So what symptoms have you all got at the minute?

xxx


----------



## lil_angel

yeah 28 day cycle. My midwife worked it out on that and from my LMP. Which is wha i did on my ticker. So i duno?! I cant wait to get my first scan either. Then we will know where we are with things! xx


----------



## lauren10

I'm just rediculously tired, and my nips are sensitive. Oh and I pee a lot. Nothing exciting! 

So do I take your other post as you would like to get pregnant again soon?!


----------



## Charlotteee

Yes, when i found out with the one we lost, i was nervous and scared, and then i'd just gt used to saying i was going to be a mummy and got excited and it went. And now i want it back.

So yes, i would love to fall pregnant again, just very scared of going through this again. But i'll never know if i don't try. And our relationship has got stronger through this. OH has said he doesnt want one yet but if it happened then he wouldn't mind. But he knows full well i'm not going on contraception for a few months, and he refuses to wear a condom, so his fault. (It ruins the pleasure apparently :|)


----------



## lil_angel

Aww huni. Is your arm all bruised? Yeah hopefully scan wont be too long now. I think it will be after xmas now, with how busy its going to be and that. I dont mind too much, as hopefully the time will pass quickly anyway.

All ive got atm, is, still being really tired & hungry. I keep gettin horrible cramps ALL the time too. Its not nice :(

x :flower: x


----------



## lauren10

To Lotty: I can understand that feeling. I guess just see what happens and what will be will be? :)

Lil, how can you be so patient! ahhh! I'm the most impatient person


----------



## Charlotteee

Yeeep, my veins didnt want to give her blood. And she was a student midwife who couldnt do it lol. So i'm all bruised with puncture wounds all in my arms from trying to find a vein that would give some blood :| I think i'm dead :S

Yeah, just gonna get on with things and see what happens. If we don't "get caught" we're going to try when he's left uni, which is march 2011. Woooo!! So close - NOT!! Haha.
Just think though lauren - the later your scan, the more chance of finding out what your actually having, because i know its possible to tell at about 14/15 weeks too xx


----------



## lauren10

Good strategy :)

Yes that's very true..I need to calm down!


----------



## lil_angel

lauren10 said:


> To Lotty: I can understand that feeling. I guess just see what happens and what will be will be? :)
> 
> Lil, how can you be so patient! ahhh! I'm the most impatient person

Lauren.....Trust me, im so impatient too!!! But if i cant get a scan till the new year...then ill just have 2 wait! Christmas & New Year will take me mind off things...and help time pass abit quicker!

Lotty....i got told that after they taken the needle out, the hold the cotton wool over the wound as hard has you can, and it will stop it bruising. So i tried to do that, and only ended up with a little bruise this time, rather than a massive one! lol But that sounds horrible, having a student nurse, and not being able to find your vein. Feel sorry for you. 

xxx


----------



## nineena

Evening girls WOW you've been chatty today and LOTTY hello :) So lovely to see you here, i do think you're very strong. I dont know if i told you about my friend who m/c at 6wks in August, she took it badly as 1 would expect and they, like you, initially said they didnt want to try again coz the pain was unbearable well she's now 9 1/2 weeks pregnant, had an early scan last week coz of previous m/c and saw strong H/B and measured bang on 8+3 as she'd worked out and she sas this time it feels a LOT different says she can tell this 1's a healthy bean coz of how different her symptoms are :)

Lauren i ordered the doppler, went for the latest angelsounds one with LCD and loudspeaker hehe i'm so excited lol.

Feeling very shitty today, had really bad waves of nausea on and off all day and nothing seems to be shifting it, not even eating.

Oi BTW i'm a qualified nurse and i was VERY good at doing tasks when I was a student so  not all students are bad lol sorry you had a bad experience though Lotty

Have got midwife appointment on Wed, so excited, so hopefully i'll find out when im going to have my scan. Won't it be funny if we all had ours scans at the same time lol. When does everyone find out? xxx


----------



## nineena

Morning all :)

How is everyone feeling today? I'm feeling relatively ok, actually only woke once last night so i'm feeling more refreshed, still horribly nauseous but hey nowt new there!!!! Oooo my doppler came today, it's so pretty I really want to open it guess i only have to wait 10 more days haha. Is everyone looking forward to Christmas? We're going to my parents for christmas dinner and thenover to see hubby's parents on Boxing day for a few days. Oooo girls wonder if you could give me some advice.....we're going to see relatives this weekend and its a 4hr car journey, am dreading the motion sickness...any suggestions??? xx


----------



## lil_angel

Morning!!!! :)

Im feeling ok today, just feeling a little bit sick, but thats normaly for me atm! Such a horrible feeling! Just wish i would be sick & have it over n done wi! Not sure about the sickness & traveling....what about one of those sickness band things? They are suppose to make you feel better when traveling? Im really looking forward to Christmas now, i just cant believe its only next week, & ive only got 3 & half days left at work!! I got my scan date thru the post yesterday. 8th Jan 2010! Im so excited!

xxx


----------



## moggymay

nineena - motion sickness nausea hit me with my first pregnancy and the cure was Murray Mints - suck one every half hour or so and thewy seem to do the trick...Hope it helps...


----------



## lauren10

Hi girls!

Moggymay, welcome! 

Sorry about the ms nineena...that's crappy...I hope the bands or mints help! Will you be sitting in the front seat too? That would help a bit. 

Glad everyone is getting their scan dates! I still don't have one :( From what I hear, they call you the day prior and say you're booked tomorrow. So hopefully any day now. Because I'm having to be in the dark about all this I let myself take a pregnancy test yesterday...which I know is a dangerous game...but the line was really dark, so I'm satisfied for another couple days! 

Hope everyone has a great day


----------



## nineena

Afternoon and hello Moggymay :)

Wow a scan on 8th that's not long off atall, how exciting. Lauren you naughty thing testing again but at least it's reassured you. 

RE M/S have already got the bands and wear them all the time unless i'm asleep, I would say theyre not helping but when i take them off i can barely move i feel that bad. I think i'll be sitting in the back unfortunately as my Mother in law has very bad mobilit and cantsqueeze her legs into the back, will try the murray mints though, am eating polos like theres no tomorrow at the mo. 

Why is itso cold today too ughh its horrible


----------



## lauren10

ugh, the back seat is no good! Maybe you can sleep the whole way?! 

How cold is it there? We've been getting snow here all week, bleh.


----------



## moggymay

Its 3 degrees here and thats cold enough for me! Heating on and slippers too but feels i go from boiling to freezing - assume its hormones??? Temp for tonight is meant to be minus 4, would be so bad but we never get any snow just cold :nope:

Not heard anything about scans yet, had hoped for an early one as had MC last year but doc says all seems okay so will be in January - just have to wait - humph!!


----------



## lil_angel

My car said It was 2 degrees this morning. Said on the radio this morning, that theres a good chance of it snowing this afternoon...but nothing so far! Said it could snow tonight too. So we will have to see! I love the snow tho...Want loads of it!!! lol

xx


----------



## lauren10

It's probably the same temp around here too, and I don't like it! The snow is nice to look at, hasn't really been a pain to me yet since we have a garage and a guy plows our driveway!

But all I want to do every day is stay on the couch and snuggle!

How much time will you guys be taking off when the babies come?


----------



## moggymay

No time off for me have a 2 year old to look after, I took a five year break from work at the end of my maternity leave so got just under four years left...Hubby is in the RAF so will be hectic next year as a new posting is imminent, best friend just went of on tour and makes me glad that hubby did Iraq - basically means it is unlikely he will have to go to Afghan - fingers crossed anyway.

All ready for xmas here, glad we are having a quiet one at home and then travelling to see folks as no need to have excuse for not drinking, we have endured for so long the questions of when will you have another one, hard given we had MC last year, just so excited and want to tell people but darent until we have scan and know all is well with little soy bean.

Nowt much on here this afternoon, little man and I are off to the local jewellers to get his plane fixed! He got a plane at an airport display thing and the only batteries it takes are watch batteries so we have to go in every couple of months to have them replaced. Seems wierd but he loves it so all worth it.

Thanks for the welcomes ladies, great to be able to join you :hugs:


----------



## lil_angel

Im not sure how long ill be having off to be honest! All depends on how much and for how long ill be getting paid?! As i dont think i can afford not being able to work, but then ill need someone to look after baby while im at work! So....i have no idea atm! How about you lauren?

moggymay - your only 2 days behind me, and 1 day behind lauren. We are all so close!


----------



## nineena

Don't think its THAT cold here is about 4'C in the day and down to -2 at night. I could try and go to sleep but how embarrassing would that be sat next to my F.I.L lol


----------



## nineena

Moggy i dont know how you're going to keep it to yourself over christmas, i'd be popping if i hadnt already told them lol!!!

I'm thinking of having 9 months off but my manager seems to think the average is 12 but it depends on the pay and whether we can manage to save nything before baby arrives.

So are we all from UK apart from Lauren then??? 
Hugs xx


----------



## lil_angel

lol that would be embarrasing!!! lol :rofl: Ill have as much time as a can afford to have off, all depending on pay! No chance of snow then where you are nineena? Yeah..im from the UK! 

x :flower: x


----------



## nineena

Very rarely get snow in north west and when it does it doesnt stick. My sis lives in London and she got snowed in last yr lol


----------



## moggymay

we had our first snow with little mogster last year in January - he didnt know what to make of it, he was all togged up in snowsuit gloves wellies etc and just wanted to play in his playhouse - he wasnt fussed with the snow although he did pose next to the snowman for me lol

We had the work debate when I was pregnant first time and decided that as I would stay home if we had two then why not do it with number one? Figured if we could manage it with two then should be easy with one...Not necessarily true but for me not going back yet was the right choice and I am lucky that work allows it...Friends with little ones a similar age that went back have no regrets as they wanted to go back.

Dont think there is a right or wrong choice to make only the one that works for you and your family :hugs:


----------



## lauren10

I'm going to try to take a year off! But we'll see how it goes. I would love to quit working for a while, but have some loans to pay off first. someday I hope!


----------



## lauren10

I got my ultrasound for 2:00 tomorrow!! So happy. Need answers! 

How is everyone today?


----------



## moggymay

Good thanks, soooo cold here and not much going on - just the usual housework and looking after little man, he had Tumbletots today so that got rid of some extra energy which is good cos we have had sleet all afternoon so been cooped up indoors. Hubby feeling sorry for himself cos he has manflu - griping cos I didnt go out in the sleet to get him some Lemsip! Off to the local garage shop for him methinks!

How come you get an early scan Lauren?


----------



## lauren10

I don't know how people can keep up with kids AND be pregnant! you must be tired!

I think he sent me early because either my dates are wrong or I have a fibroid...he seems to think I'm further along than I thought. OR, because I'm an old hag. I'll be 35 a month before my due date!


----------



## lil_angel

OOO great news on the scan Lauren. Hope it all goes ok today :)

:flower:


----------



## moggymay

Enjoy seeing bubs today Lauren, little man and I are off to Sunny Steps this morning, hopefully be home before the snow comes...


----------



## nineena

Morning all :)

Lauren hope your scan goes really well today and you see your gorgeous bub :) How exciting hehe

Well i saw midwife yesterday and she was lovely, im quite overweight (size 16/18) and really worried about gaining too much weight during prgnancy and she was really reassuring, didn't say it would cause any problems and didnt make me feel like a big lump of lard. She's booked me in for 11th Jan for dating scan woohoo so i really can't wait for that!!!

Was really poorly yesterday couldnt keep anything down so ended up going to bed twice in the afternoon, it was really horrible, have told midwife i'm really suffering and she wants me to keep an eye on things and they may have to intervene if i can't keep fluids down or if i start losing weight Decided to sleep in my sickness bands last night and i don't feel as ropey this morning, just hope it holds out.

Is anyone else suffering like this coz as horrible as it is to say i am not enjoying being pregnant atall so far :( really starting to get me down :(


----------



## lil_angel

Moggymay have fun this morning. Its suppose 2 snow here early afternoon....exciting! lol love the snow.

Aww..nineena, sorry your feelin so bad, ive been feeling really sick too, but i havent actually been sick yet. So i cant really help you with that. Must be horrible, i feel horrible as it is, and sometimes wish i was just sick to get it out the way. Great new on your scan.....only 4 weeks away....time will fly by! :)


----------



## lauren10

Thanks girls! 
Nineena you poor thing. :( I'm sure you've tried everything already but I've read in a few places that eating protien helps a lot...if you can keep it down. maybe you could try protien shakes in the morning? xx


----------



## nineena

Well iwent for a 4hr nap this afternoon and that seems to be the only thing now that eases the nausea am just waiting for Tea to be cooked but feel really sicky coz i'm so hungry grr i cant win lol

Lauren how'd the scan go? Did you see your gorgeous little 1???

What's eveyone up to this weekend? We're going seeing family on this 4hr car journey...eeek oooo oooo we've JUST had snow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lauren10

Had my ultrasound and there's a baby in there! heartbeat 141, measuring 7w 1d. so that was all good, but there is also a large fibroid (well it seemed very large to me!)

I think 80% of the time fibroids are harmless, and the radiologist did say that the fibroid wasn't close to the baby. So looking forward to hearing more from the doctor about it!

Nineena have a safe and non-nauseous drive!


----------



## nineena

Oh yay Luaren that's fantastic, you must be so relieved :) Ive got a friend who's 25wks pregnant and she's got a large fibroid and her pregnancy is progressing along nicely, she says she has got some pain but it's managable and isnt affecting baby's development. Do you feel better now you've seen bubs?

hugs xx


----------



## kelly2903

hey girls i forgot this was just our thread and forgot to post in here lol 

hope yall are well xxxx


----------



## nineena

lol Kelly what you like, how you doing hun? xx


----------



## kelly2903

im good posted in the 1st tri about my scan they dated me at 5 weeks 5 days on mondays so 6 weeks and 1 day to day buts thats not possible so i have another scan on the 13th made a me a little worried about the size but im thinking baby must have been in an awkward position making it hard to measure and plus i have felt movement so i no its wrong..... other than that every thing is good apart from the spots lol my eating has balanced its self out andim not sicky any more well feel a little bit sick but nothing major lol so im good cant wait to bloom though lol xxx


----------



## lil_angel

Morning Girls!! Hope everyones ok?

Lauren....glad your scan went well, and you got to see you little one. Im really looking forward to my scan in jan!!!! :)

ooooo we had snow yesterday 2, and a little last night, and its forcast for heavy snow around about 10am today!!! Its so cold, we've got no heating at work, so am sat here freezing, with 4 layers on and myt gloves. So ive and of this is spelt wrong or anything, thats why, cuz tryin 2 type in leather gloves is really hard, like youve got really really fat fingers!

xxxx


----------



## nineena

Evening girls just got back from visiting family a few hours ago, has everyone had a good weekend?

I was actually ok travelling, only had 2 stop once to get something to eat to stop me feeling sickly and my nausea seemed to keep at bay so i was so happy about that :) Feel all christmassy now, isnt it funny how kids can make you feel like that. I made snowflakes with my 4yr old nephew and played horsies with my 2yr old niece, it was great hehe.

Only 5 more sleeps til Santa comes girls, are you all excited??? Hugs to everyone xx


----------



## lauren10

Hi all! Just got back from Boston and we told my parents, brother and grandmother. they were like - we knew it! probably because I wasn't drinking. Hope everyone has a great week!


----------



## nineena

Merry christmas everyone hope everyone has a truly wonderful time. Lauren so glad youre parents were pleased bet you're relived to have their love and support :)

Hugs everyone and keep cooking those bubs xxx


----------



## lauren10

Hi girls,

What's the latest? Did everyone have a nice Christmas and looking forward to an alcohol-free New Year's Eve? hehe

_Confession_: I took another preg test today. I can't help myself!!!! :dohh:


----------



## Charlotteee

I'M IN THE 2WW!! Dont know wether i should be happy or not. OH will kill me. And im not even sure i can get caught. Stopped bleeding fm mc on 17th and had an oopsie on saturday night. Not had an af since mc. 

How are you all? And how have your xmas's been? I enjoyed bein quite drunk hehe. Its not all that good tho sweets. You wake up with a pounding head xxx


----------



## nineena

Evening all and belated merry christmas, hope you all had a glorious day :)
Lotty lovely to see you again and hope you get the restuls you want at the end of this 2WW, are you hoping for a BFP? 

Well we had a glorious day, my christmas pressie to hubby went down a treat and we actually heard baby's hb was going 148bpm hehe listened to it again today too it's so amazing and only 2 more weeks til our scan oooo im so excited :)

Nausea seemed to be easing but last 2 days its come back to the forefront again :sigh: but i kow its a good sign.
What's everyone got planned for the new yr? Friends was us to come over but i dont think i've got the energy, just fancy a quiet night in and maybe even be asleep as the new yr creeps in, is that really sad???

hgs xx


----------



## Charlotteee

Erm i dont know :shrug: I think i want a bfp but it would be better if we got bfn. Just because we want to have a house and money to bring a baby up in, but of course i would be over the moon if it was bfp. And im having a party at my sisters house so im gonna get sloshed. I know i shouldnt for the fact i could be pregnant, but last time i quit drinking and look what happened.....

xx


----------



## moggymay

Fingers crossed you get the right result for you Lottie :hugs:

nowt much going on here, have bronchitis but seems to be mild case compared to all previous times have had it and feel am starting to get over it just four days after starting the antibiotics - phew!

MS still lurking but have started craving tropical tropicana juice and ready salted crisps at all hours, last night was even dunking the crisps in raspberry yoghurt. Wierd!

Saw my best friend today and I almost caved and told her, am so determined to get past 12 weeks and the nuchal scan first before we tell anyone, it is just so hard though and I am lucky to have BnB to talk to about preggers stuff.

Off to get dinner, not sure what I fancy though? My taste buds are all over the place!!!! Anyone else finding this? Last night really fancied roast beef etc but when had made it all and sat down to eat it I gagged on the first mouthful of meat and just ate the veg :nope:


----------



## nineena

Well lotty whatever happens i'm sure things will work out, i dont think theres EVER a perfect time for children as far as money is concerned as no matte how much you have you'll always live to your means and find ways to cut corners where necessary and you should go out and enjoy yourself, cant put your lie on hold for what ifs and maybe's.

Moggy crisps is raspberry yoghurt sounds divine mmm could just eat that now but i'm waiting for my cheese and tomato pizza to arrive. Ive found that im really into salty things at the min too, particularly ready salted hula hoops mmmm theyre delicious. Also finding that my skin is very very itchy particularly on my palms and feet and my (TMI) skin on my nipples have gone really dry and itchy i know its probably nothing to worry about but going to make an appt with GP coz the medication itake can affect your liver which can cause that obstetric cholestasis and itchiness is a symptom but then i know itching is a normal part of pregnancy still wont hurt to have my blood works tested.


----------



## lauren10

Hi girls! 
Lotty I hope you get everything you want in 2010! :winkwink:

We're supposed to drive to Nova Scotia for NYE to go to a wedding, but I have NO interest in that. I'd rather make lasagna for the neighbors and play board games all night! So I'm hoping for another snow storm so we'll have a good excuse. 

Nineena that's awesome you've been hearing the hb! They say hearing the hb at 10 weeks puts you 98% in the clear...that's good news. 

My taste buds are everywhere too. I really am not loving the things I usually love which is disappointing. 

Everyone have a great day!


----------



## nineena

I know what you mean Lauren, we're supposed to be going to friends for NYE but i think i want to curl up on the sofa and possibly be asleep when the clock chimes midnight but how lovely to be getting married on new yrs eve, would they be especially mad if you missed it? xx


----------



## lauren10

They probably won't care all that much...it's actually their 3rd wedding ceremony!! They made it official in Nova Scotia, then had a destination wedding in the Dominican Republic, now a 3rd reception back at home again with a dinner and dance.


----------



## nineena

Happy new yrs eve everyone :) Hope you all have a wonderful evening whatever you decide to do. Lauren did you go to wedding or decide to give it a miss? Can't believe theyve had 3 wedding cermony's thats a bit greedy isnt it lol!!!!

Well i spoke to GP today about my itching and theyve prescribed me with oilatum for the bath and told me they dont want me taking showers or using soap products to wash and ive got to smother myself in double-base cream whenever im itchy and she's also given me some piriton but has advised to use them sparingly as they dont fully know effects it can have on unborn in first and third tri but i had to give in when i drew blood this afternoon and take some and omg im in heaven....no itching altall now its bliss!!!!!!!!


----------



## moggymay

if you get itchy scalp you could try Alphosyl (think thats how you spell it) makes your hair lovely and shiny but still soft and thick feeling IYKWIM. We swore by it last pregnancy as I was all itchy, nowt so far like that this time, but then last time I kept wanting to chew sponge - bath sponge not cake! - so this time being different isnt all bad lol


----------



## lauren10

Happy new year! we decided to stay here and we had some friends over last night. Everyone was still here at 1:30 am and I just want off to bed anyway!! hehe

nineena, i'm glad the itching is gone!! 

Oh, and I have ultrasound #2 on January 19th with the high risk specialist! I heard she has 3D ultrasound...I wonder if it's too early for her to use it though? 

In other news my husband is leaving for training for 6 weeks on Tuesday. Oh poor me! 

Hope you all are doing well! xx


----------



## nineena

Happy new year everyone well the itching does seem to have gone and been replaced with burning boobs, how delightful this pregnancy lark is grrrrr

Moggy what an odd thing to want to eat....you didnt try it did you? I used to eat bath bubbles when i was a kid lol 

Lauren glad you decided to have a quiet night in although you were up VERY late lol, we ended up going round to my parents for tea and then hubby was sat playing on X box til gone midnight, we only knew it was new yr coz all the fireworks were going off....has got to be the nicest relaxed new yrs eve i've ever had :-D

Are you all excited about your 2nd scan? 19th isnt far off atall. Whens your scan moggy? Mine's a week on Mon woohoooo


----------



## moggymay

Havent had any scans yet....first one will be mid January as thats when nuchal scan dates fit.

As for the sponge - yup I chewed it, sucked it and had a new sponge for everyday! The weekly shop looked very bizarre as there were so many sponges each week. I liked the cream coloured ones best lol


----------



## nineena

Moggy that is just so very weird how funny i cant wait to see what unusual things we crave for as time goes on lol

Hope everyone hasa lovely weekend xxx


----------



## moonshadows

Hey everyone, Im due July 26th 2010. My first pregnancy. Im nervous for sure. More so about the delivery! I would love for anyone and everyone to become buds with me. If anyone wants to text or email or even snail mail let me know! 
Congradulations to you all!!!!


----------



## lil_angel

Happy new years girls.....hope all is well?

Ive not been on here for 2 weeks....and ive missed loads!!!!

Time seems to be flying by for me atm...and i cant believe im just over 10weeks already!! Soon Friday will be here and ill be hain my scan! im so excited!!!! :)

So you all ok? Had a good drink free xmas a new year?!

xxx


----------



## nineena

Hiya Moonshadows and welcome :) How you getting along in your pregnancy?

Well i had the most horrendous headache last night, came out of nowhere i was sat on the settee and this pain started on the right hand side at the back of my head then radiated to the front and made me go really really hot and weird feeling, felt like my ears were bleeding or that my skull was going to pop coz the pressure was so intense, managed to get upstairs in the dark with cold flannels and paracetamol and fell asleep for an hour and when i woke it was all gone. Have NEVER experienced pain like it and I suffer with migraines ughh it was just nasty.

On the plus side i do believe my nausea is beginning to subside, i havent needed to wear my seabands for the past 3 days am still feeling queasy but its managable, have devloped a lil bit of heartburn at night but at the mo it's not too distressing on the count down now til scan next mon so am just praying everything will be ok.

Lil_angel i really hope your scan goes well on Friday, and your right, it's amazing how fast time is travelling, we could potentially ave popped in 6 months!!!!! How scary is that!!!


----------



## lil_angel

Thanks nineena!! Im so excited about friday!!! Cant wait to see my lil bean!!! Oh no....youve not been very well then? I felt abit like that the other day....been havin a few funny turns. I just all of a sudden go really really hot (like when u get way to hot on holiday) and felt abit dizzy, and really thought i was about to just throw up. I had to get out and sit on the stairs. Ive been feelin, sick, tired, crampy all day, every day! Its horrible!!! have you got a little bump yet?


----------



## Charlotteee

Well girls :witch: showed its ugly faces so im not back in first tri :(

Good luck to you all though.
I want to see scan pics and bumps soon please :) xx


----------



## nineena

Hiya Lotty i'm glad you got your answer either way and like you said now wouldnt be the best time. It wil happen when its meant to, you just must take care of yourself missus huggles xxxxx


----------



## nineena

Lil_angel as for bump well this might sound funny but i'm overweight and if i lift up my fat (lol) i have a lovely lil bump under there hehe has anyone else developed one yet? If im feeling brave in the next few weeks i'll take one with my fat lifted up lolol


Ooooo we had 10cms of SNOW today hubby got to the end of the road and had to come back and im due back tomorrow and rang in to check what time i'm starting and they've told me not to bother unless the roads suddenly clear up lol so looks like im getting a few extra days off i would celebrate but its treacerous out there, our town has ran out of salt stupid council, grumble grumble grumble xx


----------



## lauren10

Hi girls! Welcome Moon...tell us your story! 

Lil can't wait to hear how your scan goes Friday...and Nineena I'm glad your sickness is getting better. 

Lotty sorry to hear that...:( We all know it will happen for you when life finds you ready! xx

My news is that I wore maternity pants today! omg. I thought I would hate them but wow are they comfortable. I was a happier person at work for sure. 

And my sad news is my husband left today for California for 7 weeks. :cry: Good thing I have a lot of pets!


----------



## nineena

Evening girls hope you're all well.

Kelly not sure if you'll come on here but just wanted to say your in my thoughts. Make sure you take plenty of time to rest and recover hugs xxx

Ooo Maternity pants Lauren that sounds lush i think im going to have to invest coz i get so bloated as the day goes on its so uncomfortable. Really feel for you having to say bye to your OH for 7 weeks, thats a long time, will you be able to have regular phone contact?

Wel i had my 1st day back at work today after 15 weeks and it was SO boring, was only in for 4hrs and just sat at my desk looking at comp screen coz there was nothing to do coz of the weather. On the plus side i'm not in til Monday coz of the phased return they've put me on and next week im only in for 3 4hr shifts too :)

Syptom wise still feeling very bloated and today very sickly that doesnt seem to be alleviated by eating, hope it doesnt last and that you lovely ladies are ok :) xx


----------



## lil_angel

Hey girls! Had my scan this morning. It was AMAZING. Seen my little beans heart beat...was moving around alot!! lol Ive been put forward to 11w 4d now. From 11w


----------



## moonshadows

Hey ladies, Im due the 26th. Congrates!


----------



## lil_angel

im due the 26th now. We've got the same date!!


----------



## nineena

Yay lil_angel that's brilliant news, you must be so relieved!!!! Well ive got my scan on Monday, am so excited hehe. Had a bitof an annoying day so far though, our kitchen sink is leaking coz of a frozen pipe outside and the rental company contractors cant get out to us until tomorrow or possibly sunday GRRRRRR it STINKS in the kitchen coz its backed up with stagnant water i'm one very grumpy bunny today

Rant over. Hope everyone has a lovely weekend xx


----------



## lauren10

good job on the scan lil_angel! are you going to post a picture?


----------



## nineena

Evening all, hope you've all had a wonderful weekend Well ive got my scan tomorrow WOOHOO i cant wait, just really hope its good news, was trying to listen to baby last night on doppler, got a reading of 151hb but the little bugger kept moving around so i couldnt get to hear it, it'd just start and then i'd lose it lol still i suppose its a good sign that its moving around lol. Lauren saw your bump pic on 1st tri thread you're looking fab! Think im starting to lose my bloat coz my bump seems to have shrunk ahh well i had to go at 1 point and hopefully now it'll just all be baby :) xx


----------



## lauren10

good luck tomorrow nineena! can't wait to see the picture.

oh girls, my pity party has started. Chris has only been gone for 5 days, and I was just laying there watching Real Housewives of Atlanta and busted out crying! I know it's hormones but I can't stop thinking about the fact that he'll be gone 7 out of 12 months this year and that just sucks! I know things could be worse so I have to suck it up. thanks for listening. :(


----------



## lil_angel

Good look with your scan today nineena :)

Hope everyones ok? And had a good weekend?


----------



## moggymay

all good here too, got out my double ended pillow last night and had such a comfy nights sleep, sure I didnt use it so early last time though? Do you get a bump etc earlier second time around? Hope everyone ok :hugs:


----------



## nineena

Evening all, scan was amazing was wriggling around and kicking its feet like crazy but at the same time had its ead resting on its arm all chilled out :) All measurements are bang on for our dates which is good so we're very happy :)

Moggy i do believe you are meant to show earlier if its not you first, that double ended pillow sounds good i think i may have to invest in one coz im so uncomfortable at night


----------



## moggymay

Blooming Marvellous is where we got ours but that was 2006! Sure it cost about £12 so no doubt at least £15 now! Great though and much more comfy than the wedge sponge one. Will try to find a link later...


----------



## lauren10

Awesome scan picture nineena! One week from today I'll have another one..woo! 

Hope everyone is having a good day :)


----------



## nineena

Afternoon all and Lauren woohoo only 6 more days til your scan hehe!!!!

Well i actually almost had an amazing nights sleep, i only woke once!!! I feel sooooo much better today it's just wow!

Slightly off topic my poor lil bunny is in hospital :( he's got lots of problems but has got an unusual shaped bladder and he creates too much calcium so has had to go in for tests coz hes incontinent again and they found it full of calcium sludge so have flushed it out the poor little mite :( On the plus side his bladder has gone back to its usual shape and he's coming home tonight albeit he'll be sulking all night lol


----------



## lil_angel

Lauren bet your so excited about your scan....wooo!!! Not long to wait now! Time will fly by :)

nineena - Its great when you only wake up once isnt it. I went a whole night the other night, and i was so pleased with my self, that i kept tellin my oh that i didnt wake up once!!! lol Feel so much better in the moring! lol


----------



## lauren10

thanks girls! sorry about your bunny, hope he's better soon! 

I have a dog that's had malformed kidneys since I got him as a puppy...so for 5 years I've been getting up at least once a night to let him out to pee. Think that will help get me ready for kids?! And I joke because I pee so damn much now that I'm actually making more trips to the bathroom than he is!! 

I need to get one of those body pillows, I feel like my belly already needs the support when I'm on my side. Anyone else finding that?


----------



## moggymay

I got out my double ended pillow a few nights back, it is FAB and seems to be coinciding with me making less trips to pee at night, Im down to going before bed and only once in the night now :yipee:


----------



## lauren10

Hi everybody...we're all getting closer to crossing over into 2nd trimester!! woo hoo!! Will you all be breathing a sigh of relief like I will? :)

how is everyone feeling? 

My dad is coming up from Boston tomorrow to visit me for a week since my hubby is away...it will be nice to have company! I asked him to come to the dr visit with me Tuesday and he is thrilled!


----------



## lil_angel

Wooo....so this is my last week in first tri! Cant believe how fast time has actually gone!!

Im feeling ok today! The sickness feeling seemed to have passed, untill yesterdaym when i started to feel sick again....and had some sharp pains in my stomach. We went swimming at the weekend, and a kid kicked me really hard in my stomach while in the pool, its really hurt. After about 5 mins the pain went away. I just got out and sat down 4 a while. Hows everyone else doing? Not been much talking going on in here recently!!! Where has everyone gone?!?!?! :shug:

So Lauren....you have your dr visit today? Hope all goes well.

x:flower:x


----------



## lauren10

I know where did the time go? We're going to be saying that a lot now...for the rest of our lives! 

Lil_angel I hope you kicked him back!!! You're ok now though? 

My appointment went so well! I saw the babes in there...jumping around a lot...it was totally amazing! She said everything looked perfect!


----------



## lil_angel

Ooohhh thats good then that your appointment went well. :)

My OH kicked him back!!!! Yeah i felt ok after about 5mins, with a little rest! But today ive got really bad pains in my stomach, and they are really uncomfortable just sitting down....i need to lay down. They are horrible.....not too sure what they are....but making me feel really sick too. :(

Do you count the 13th weeks as 2nd tri......or the 14th? I thought it was your 14th week....but some people say 13th....im confused?! lol :shrug:


----------



## nineena

Afternoon ladies :) Sorry ive been a bit awol but i think with going back to work i've just been mega tired but seem to be sleeping a lot better which is good :)

Lauren so pleased your scan went well and you're bang on target.

Lil cant belive some ignorant kid kicked you, that's nasty, hope you've been taking it easy since.

Lauren how you getting on with your hubby away? Hope you're finding things to take your mind off it.

Well i moved over to 2nd tri today i think i's anything between 13-14 coz if you divide the 40 by 3 its 13.3 lol just to be specific hehe!!!

Oooo my nausea has finally more or less vanished but keep getting headaches on a daily basis which arent good but still significantly less annoying than nausea xx


Oh girls can i have your opinion....i'm going to Edinburgh in a month for a hen weekend and on one of the nights we're going out as army girls, now am i going to look really slutty dressed as an army girl and 18 weeks pregnant????? Was thinking if i could find some camouglage leggings or really thick tights to make it less revealing do you think that would be ok? xx


----------



## moggymay

depends how much you are showing IYKWIM could you do army nurse? They still have the A-line dress things so would work quite well with a bump?

2 sleeps to my scan...:wohoo:


----------



## lauren10

Nineena go for it! I'm sure you can conceal the bump a bit :) 

Good luck Moggymay...so exciting!


----------



## nineena

It sort of goes to about mid thigh length but i was thinking if i got thick camouflage tights and wore knee high boots i wouldnt be showing that much flesh and going to get one 2 sizes too big then it might be a bit longer

Only 1 sleep now til you scan moggy, so excited for you :)

Well ive got HORRENDOUS trapped wind today, its all in my lower back, thought it was disc pain til i bent forward and it moved a little lol never thought wind could be so painful


----------



## moggymay

1 sleep but am not sure will sleep that well, been full of tears since put mogster to bed, he is snoring beautifully and am just about resisting going in for a cuddle, what is the matter with me????


----------



## nineena

Moggy how did your scan go????


----------



## moggymay

Fab! Sorry thought had posted pics everywhere! Will change my avatar methinks!


----------



## lauren10

Excellent! I missed your update too. Glad everything went well!


----------



## nineena

Evening girlies how are we all getting on?

Moggy i love your scan pic it's so cute :)

Are we all in 2nd tri now????? Well went ogling (and pricing up) prams and cots in Mothercare and have fell in love with the Silvercross linear freeway and just want a pine looking cotbed it was lovely and when i went round to my mum and Dad's they said they'd buy the cot for us hehe :) Has anyone else started looking for bits and pieces yet? xx


----------



## moggymay

we have most of the big stuff from Mogster so we will just need to get nappies, some clothes etc, he is currently in a junior bed so we have both the crib and the cot free. 

Think the cotbed we went for is called Jamestown - it was from Mothercare, we also had the crib from Mothercare and found it fab, we didnt have a moses basket as we used the carrycot in the day or a bouncer chair for him to sleep in, think we will do the same again this time.

Got out my maternity jeans already and today was day one of wearing them, the elastic tags are both on button 6 so plenty of space for me to grow, bit more comfy on the waist than my usual jeans.

Going car shopping tomorrow AGAIN! Having a nightmare deciding which car to change to, we just want our car with a bigger boot - going to check out some and test drive a few to see how they run, so confusing cos you find a car you like then there are so many different variants in terms of spec, engine size etc - just know we want to have a dark navy or black or dark grey one! Any ideas?


----------



## lauren10

Hi girls! 
I went over to 2nd tri this week...I was ready for some new conversations! 

I bought my crib this past weekend...my parents bought it for me as well. I love it! I'll wait until hubby gets home and we can assemble it together. Other than that all I bought was a breast pump that I found for a good deal on ebay. 

Moggy what kind of car do you have now? Not sure what the popular cars are in the UK, but I always buy Toyotas because they're so reliable. We have a Highlander SUV...which will be a good "family car"...kids, dogs, whatever! 

So are you guys feeling any fluttering yet? I thought I have felt it a few times, but I second guess it...wondering if it's gas or something!


----------



## moggymay

we had a toyota but have today bought an Octavia VRs! It is lovely and a really funky blue :happydance:

Popped into 2nd tri but still feels wierd, not sure when I can go over but I thought as box 4 why not?


----------



## lauren10

Oh good, congrats on the car! You're 2nd tri now...go for it!


----------



## nineena

Hiya ladies, sorry ive not been around, been feeling pretty naff last few days with these really bad headaches and my morning sickness seems to have come back :(

Awww got all gooey today in Next buying my friend some neutral baby clothes coz she's due in 4 weeks, cant wait to go shopping for our lil bump :) And i bought some maternity trousers today they're supposed to go under the bump but well they dont at the min, think theyre too big lol least they should last til i'm ready to pop. MY friend gave me a load of maternity jeans and afew tops a few weeks ago and they seem really comfy but ive not washed them yet so not been able to wear them.

Oooo my hubby wants an Octavia they are beautiful cars, i've got a company car thats due for renewal next Jan and have been thinking of whether to get a bigger car or not, hubby's got a picasso so his is a nice size anyway so not too sure but we've got plenty of time to think about it.

Awww Lauren what's your cot like? I really want to start buying things but A we havent got the money yet and B hubby wont let me til i'm about 28weeks, i'll be climbing the walls by then. Oooo i "think" i've noticed people looking at me as if to say is she pregnant or not which im quite impressed about as i'm a size 16/18 and Lauren as for the flutters i've been getting lots on all different parts of my tummy, first thought it was gas but then it was in the wrong place and it seems to be of an evening or when im sitting quietly, doppler showed a good h/b of 165 on Tuesday too :)

Anyone got anything nice planned for the weekend? We're going out for a meal with my friend and her hubby who's 36wks pregnant tomoz so that should be nice and i think we're shopping for our niece's 3rd birthday present too :)

Hugs xxx


----------



## lauren10

Hi girls! Sorry about the headaches nineena :( My headaches got worse about 2 weeks ago, but so far are manageable. I love putting cold packs on my head! 

The crib is cherry wood...it's pretty! 

All my visitors are finally gone! I have the house to myself tonight for the first time in over 2 weeks...I can't wait to relax!


----------



## nineena

Evening girls hope you're all doing well.

Sorry not going to be a long post but just wanted to say hi. Havent been coming on recently coz ive been so very tired and in bed by 8pm, hope it doesnt last too much longer 

hugs xxx


----------



## lauren10

Hi girls, people have been busy! hope all is going well
xx


----------



## moggymay

2 weeks and 1 day :wohoo:


----------



## nineena

2 weeks and 1 day til what moggy????????


----------



## moggymay

a certain members OH returns home...!


----------



## nineena

oh i am so on another planet lol Lauren how exciting and not long atall he wont recognise you when he sees you you'll have a beautiful lil bump there waiting for him :)

Well im feeling all lovely tonight, apart from feeling knackered as usual heard lil bubs hb really loudly tonight on doppler and been getting loads and loads of flutters today, have been getting them on and off for last week or so but today its been going crazy hehe i'm in love :) xx


----------



## lauren10

Thanks girls!! Can't wait until he gets home :) 

I started feeling the baby move! kind of like a rolling/tumbling feeling...it's really cool. So when you girls use your home dopplers, are you still hearing the baby really low down near your pubic bone? I'm surprised he's still that low but maybe that's normal? Sometimes he's 1/2 way to my belly button, but usually lower. :shrug:


----------



## moggymay

I find I get the flutters low down on my right side of my tum, cant wait for the kick and the ones that make the bowl move when you rest your cereal on bump!

Great news to share with hubby when he gets home as he can see you face when bubs moves, must be great for him to know bubs is keeping you company whilst he is away. How long will he be home for?


----------



## lauren10

It sounds like he'll be home for 2 whole months! which is more than I orignally thought. Then off to the desert. But....I'm going to stay positive! 

I booked all kinds of classes and appointments for when he's home...ultrasound, pre-natal class, labor and delivery tour, breastfeeding class. He asked me if he'd see boobs in the breastfeeding class...for crying out loud, what a perv!


----------



## moggymay

seeing a BF boob with milk squirting cos bubs wont latch properly will soon put paid to the perving! Great that he is home for so long, how long will his next tour be? 

One of our best friends is due back from Oman at end of the month, cant wait! He has done ok out there though, it even rained for the first time in over 2 years!!!

Will you find out what you are having at the ultrasound? We are so looking forward to finding out although my little boy is convinced it is a girl in mummys tummy and another girl in his tummy - bless. Dont mind as long as it is healthy and happy boy or girl will do me (and weighing between 6.5lb and 8.5lb would be a bonus for the labour!)

Time is flying past, cant believe we will soon be half way!


----------



## lauren10

Good morning! 
Chris will be gone for 6 months. yuk. I'm trying to stay positive. 

How cute is your son! Sounds like he's excited for the baby to get here. 

Yup we're going to find out the sex. I still don't have a feeling either way...but most people are guessing a girl for me. we will see! 

I'm getting good at using my home doppler now. I can find the hb right away...it's so cool to hear (and reassuring). 

What's new with everyone?


----------



## nineena

Evening all :)

Lauren so exciting your man's home soon :) woohoo. When will you find out sex of bubs?

As for doppler mines more towards belly button now but 2 weeks ago it was still quite really low down near pubic bone. Had a listen other night and could hear it moving around in there, it was so funny to hear. Flutters getting really strong now and i "think" i got a lil kick on my left side of belly button this afternoon.

Got my scan on 25th Feb and so very excited, cant wait to see baby again and then we'll amost be half way there, cant belive how fast the time is going, you're right moggy it's scary!!!!


Is everyone having pancake tonight? My hubbys in the kitchen playing chef all excited coz he loves pancakes hehe and ive spent the afternoon in bed coz ive got this stinkingcold that's flying about, still nevermind only got 3 days in work then i'm off for 3 whole weeks wahoooo


hugs xxx


----------



## lauren10

Oh cool, your U/S is soon!! Mine will be the 3rd week in March and we'll find out the sex then, hopefully! 

you know I only heard about this pancake thing for the first time yesterday! We didn't do anything like that in Boston. Although I've heard of Fat Tuesday which they celebrate in New Orleans, but didn't know it was related to religion or Lent. And I thought that was all about drinking or something! Anyway, pancakes are delicious.


----------



## nineena

either this pregnancy has drastically altered my tastebuds or the pancakes were vile lol i just couldnt eat them, poor hubby was all disappointed but managed to eat his AND mine greedy monkey!!!

Well i'm absoutely full of it at the mo, you should all be glad you live a loooong way away, bee in bed for 2 days now with a high temp, got fan on me and cold flannels and paracetamol every 4-6hrs its horrid but i had a chat with my boss and she's let me start my annual leave early instead of being off sick again so i'm officilly off now til 10th March wooohooo i dont have to feel guilty about being off now :)

Yup Lent as now officially started, cant say ive ever managed to give anything up though although i could argue that ive given up pate and alcohol and runny eggs and sleeping through the night lol so i think that's enough for one person in the space of a few months teehee.

What we all up to the next few weeks? I feel like ive got soooooooo much on; got a hosp appointment on Mon (not baby related) then Tues i'm going seeing a friend who had a baby girl last month then thurs i've got scan then Sat i'm going on a friends hen do lunch then 1st March my rabbit is having her teeth done at vets then the 5th is my 27th and i cant quite decide if i want a spa day OR a new hairstyle with colour and new outfit, not sure what would make me feel more fab and then later on in April ive got a friends wedding and then a few birthdays to go to it just feels mega busy xxx


----------



## nineena

Well i made my mind up about birthday and decided i want the hair and new clothes so rang this designre salon ive been wanting to go to for yrs and made an enquiry and im so pleased, i'll be bang on 20wks on my birthday and they'll only colour after 20 weeks but its going to cost hubby over £100 lol i just told him and he sulked coz apparently he was going to ring at lunchtime to book me in the same place but he wouldnt have been able to answer all the questions about whether i want foils or all over or whether im taking iron or any other supplements lol YAY i'm a happy bunny now i'm going to feel FABULOUS even if it's only for a day!!!!


----------



## moggymay

:wohoo: sounds fab!


----------



## nineena

i just need to find a beautiful dress to wear now :) or a long pretty top with leggings.

Well ive just had the most wonderful shower and put on my maternity jeans and sat down and i actually look pregnant from this angle instead of fat lol i'm hoping that i'll pop during the next 3 weeks then i can go back to work with a bump and stop having atients looking at me in that quizzical way of is she getting fatter or is she pg lol i do envy you slim girls coz least people can tell straight away!!! 


How you doing Moggy? xxx


----------



## moggymay

some nice tops in Red Herring maternity range...

All good here, just ordered a new pair of maternity jeans but need some maternity tops cos my bump is starting to show higher up. Planning to pop into town on Saturday if can face it with mogster. I hate shopping when it is crowded but hard to buy maternity tops online cos you dont know how they will hang IYKWIM

Know what you mean bout skinny girls but not so bad second time around cos its all a bit slacker so shows sooner. Saw a girl at nursery last week dropping her son off and thought im sure last time I saw her she was pregnant - she had had the baby on the monday and by thursday you would never have known she was pregnant unless you knew!

What colour will your new do be?


----------



## lauren10

wow you ARE really busy nineena! make sure you rest a lot too and don't get run down :) 

i had my hair colored this past saturday, and I don't know if she used something different or I'm just more sensitive, but my ears have had a rash on them since then! I think it's getting better now, but it took a few days. Weird. 

I need more maternity pants so badly, and the only store near by to get maternity clothes is Wal-Mart. The closest mat shop is over an hour away! stupid. Maybe my husband will take me down when he gets home. 

Well yeah my bump is getting obvious now and all, but what I'm super excited about is my boobs are getting bigger, slowly but surely! I've always been kind of small so this is the most fun pregnancy symptom for me ever!! :happydance:


----------



## moggymay

1 week and 1 day now :loopy:


----------



## moggymay

bet you are excited Lauren?


----------



## lauren10

yayayayayayaay! so excited. :) :happydance: :thumbup: :flower: :hugs:


----------



## nineena

6 days Lauren :-D not long atall!!!!

Ive no idea how im having hair done, its in a graduated bob at the min and im naturally blonde but its looking dirty so im going in and saying to them i want a makeover moment, have purposely picked an award winning salon that i can go in and say do something that suits, same goes for colour too. Ive had it most colours over the years and it usually always suits but i just want to feel amazing. Have seen a beautiful maternity dress in Mothercare thats black and spotty but ive also seen a nice oriental one in next online but i dont know which branches of next stock maternity coz the ones n me dont. I know exactlywhat you mean about needing to try them on, before it was just wanting something flattering but now i want my stomach to stand out lmao, never ever thought i'd want that!!!

Lauren im sure your boobs will catch up, mine are really uncomfy now when i lie on them, get like stabbing pains in them that wake me up so i have to move. Ooo Oooo i think i felt baby kicking yesterday it was like someone prodding gently on what felt like a kidney or sommat inside me anyway, it did it in the morning and then about 6 times in the evening, does that sound like first kicks to you Moggy? xxx


----------



## lauren10

Hi girls....
Hope everyone is doing well! 

So speaking about movements...I thought I had felt some over a week ago, but then not too much of anything recently. Normal? maybe it wasn't really movement I was feeling. I just like to be reminded he's still in there! 

Chris comes home Friday and we have a date night planned Saturday...dinner and movie. I think we'll see Shutter Island...looks scary!


----------



## nineena

Afternoon all Lauren your hubby comes home tomorrow :) How very exciting!!!

Well i went for scan today and i already have an arkward child, it wouldnt bdge for them to do all the measurements was just waving its arms around and hiccuping so ive got to go back again in 2 weeks time for them to try again but what they did see looks normal. Found out that ive got an E Coli UTI so that explains why ive been feeling so rubbish so have got some antibiotics and will hopefully feel loads better by Monday :)


----------



## lauren10

Yeh he's home tonight....if we're lucky...getting a lot of snow and freezing rain so I hope it doesn't affect his flight. 

ew, sorry about the uti...that would definitely make you feel terrible...but awesome news that everything looked good in the scan!!! Any pictures?


----------



## nineena

nope didnt get a pic coz they couldnt get anything decent, i really do have an arkward baby but i did get to see it hiccuping away on the screen which was really cute but later bubs spent the evening kicking my bladder which wasnt so cute.

Hope your hubby doesnt get delayed with the weather, bet your ready to pounce on him. Got anything nice planned? xx


----------



## lauren10

Ohhh...i've thought I felt the baby kicking my bladder, but I wasn't sure. But that's exactly what it feels like and it makes me feel like I have to pee for a split second...? It's so amazing seeing them on the scan...I can't wait for the next one!

Damn stupid weather and airlines...he's not making it home tonight. :( :( :( oh well...I'll survive for one more day! I guess our date plans for tomorrow night will have to be rescheduled.


----------



## nineena

oh no Lauren im so sorry he couldnt come home last night but hopefully youre in each other's arms as i type :) Hope you both have a wonderful weekend :)
xxxx


----------



## lauren10

Hi All! 
How's everyone feeling? Well my husband is finally home, so I am happy...but now he's bugging me in the bed with his kicking and snoring! I have to get used to him again I guess. :) 

I got my screening stuff done, and it came back negative for Down's and whatever else they test for (I didn't get all the details yet) so that's good news...and I got my scan date to find out the sex!! March 22nd...can't wait! 

We're going to Florida for a few days next week...looking forward to that too. 

xxx


----------



## nineena

Lauren so pleased that everything came back ok with the tests :)

As for hubby in bed, mines not been away and he does my head in being in bed, always seem to stick his bum out or put his knee in the way of my stomach or put his face too close to mine takes me ages to settle and then again everytime i get up to use the loo. My friend who's pregnant says that hers is too fidgety in bed and she always ends up shouting at him lol.

How lovely for you both to go to Florida, that's going to be lovely, ive never been, bet its lovely and not too hot at this time of year.

Oooo went looking at prams and cotbeds again yesterday but took my mum this time and we've decided after initially wanting the silvercross linear to go for the quinny buzz coz its a LOT lighter and will fit much easier into my car ooo and my Mum bought baby a gorgeous zebra rocker that plays nature sounds and is just cute lol we've got a nice little collection of baby things developing now, it's so exciting. Oh my birthday plans have gone a bit arwy, was meant to be going to the comedy club with a group of friends but went to buy the tickets at weekend and they'd sold out 2 weeks before, now we've been going to this place for about 4yrs and ive NEVER been sold out before, very odd so instead i'm going for a family meal with my Mum and Dad at a local italian restaurant and think we're going up to Ste's parents on the Saturday so it should still be nice but not as exciting as i'd planned but perhaps that's a good thing :)

Hugs xxx Ooooo Moggy where are you? Not seen you online for a while, hope everythings ok xxx


----------



## nineena

Where's everyone gone??????

Been for my 2nd attempt at 20wk scan today, baby still being so so arkward it had its legs above it's head like a contortionist today quite impressive but not fun for getting measurments sooooooo i have to go back AGAIN in 2 weeks time for another attempt so i'm still on team yellow


----------



## moggymay

I have my scan on 23rd too! Maybe we will find out at the same time! 

How goes things? When is the big makeover? :hug:


----------



## lauren10

Hi girls,
I just got back from Florida, it was fun. Nineena, sorry the little one isn't cooperating! hopefully next time :)


----------



## nineena

Evening all :)

How are we all? I'm actually doing well for a nice change hehe, looking forward to scan next Tues, Moggy hope your lil bubs is being co-operative :) 

Had my "makeover" on my birthday on 5th, wasnt as big a makeover as i anticipated, they couldnt change my hair much coz it was already cut quite short in a graduated bob so she cut that back in and then they did it with strawberry blonde, copper and chocolate in, looks really natural and then clothes wise i couldnt really find anything so opted for a maternity dress from Mothercare that i now wear for work lmao still i felt great for the day but that was about it :)


----------



## lauren10

Hi all...yay, so we all have scans early next week! Mine is on Monday...I CAN'T wait!!


----------



## lauren10

Everyone be sure to provide scan updates this week!!!


----------



## moggymay

Yours is first......I think girl!

Moglet is soooooo wriggly and kicky at the moment think we may be heading back and forth just to get the anomoly bit done, fingers crossed Moglet flashes though...

What time is your scan today Lauren?

Yours tomorrow Nin? Ours is 10.45am - Im thinking another boy but Mogster is convinced hes having a sister...


----------



## lauren10

It's a girl!!! Things are looking good! :) xx


----------



## moggymay

:wohoo:


----------



## lauren10

Good luck at your scans today girls, can't wait to hear!!


----------



## moggymay

what are your predictions?


----------



## lauren10

Um...oh I'm not good at this, I got my own baby wrong. 
I'll say....moggy girl and nineena boy!


----------



## moggymay

Moglet is a boy!


----------



## lauren10

Yay!!! Did you just get back? Everything else looking perfect? Congrats!!!


----------



## moggymay

all good thanks :happydance:


----------



## nineena

Yay Lauren and moggy so glad youre scans went well :)

We had ours and we having a girl :-D so happy that she was behaving this time hehe xx


----------



## moggymay

:yipee:


----------



## nineena

We can all go shopping now teehee thats what i plan on doing Sat afternoon :) xx


----------



## lauren10

That's awesome, congrats! So I just had it backwards :) 
Yay for shopping!!!!! I already picked up a cute little pink thing yesterday...


----------



## nineena

Aww Lauren how beautiful is that :) I went for a nap yesterday and came down to find hubby looking at cute girlie clothes online teehee


----------



## lauren10

Oh that's too cute!!


----------



## nineena

well i think im nesting girls, ive been baking since i got home from work lol and im loving it :) Got a nice busy weekend and i think we might just be going baby shopping too wahooo

What you girls up to? xx


----------



## lauren10

Hi there! I've been nesting too...cleaning and organizing...getting the nursery set up!! 

So only two weeks now until Chris deploys...I've been having mental breakdowns every night this week. So much for being strong for him! I just have to take it one thing at a time...only 3 months away then he'll be home and we'll be having our baby!! positive thoughts!! :) 

How are you all getting along?


----------



## nineena

Happy bank holiday monday ladies. Hope we've all had a lovely Easter weekend. We spent ours at the inlaws which was a tad boring but nice to get a change of scenery but if another old lady had told me i looked ready to give birth i think i'd have poked her grrr.

Lauren i cant begin to imagine how you must be feeling knowing hubby's going away again in a few weeks, i really do think you're such a strong woman dealing with it all. Have you got anything special planned in the next 2 weeks? hugs xxx


----------



## lauren10

Hi Girls! 
Easter weekend was great for me, the weather was so nice and we went to my in-laws and spent a lot of time outside. It's like Disney World for my dog Peter, so he had a great time too. I love to see that because he's in kidney failure and we don't know how long he has, although it doesn't seem to be slowing him down yet! 

We don't have any big plans before he goes away, but we'll have a date night sunday and I'm taking Monday off to spend the day together. Then he deploys Thursday. He has to go into work Tues and Weds anyway so I might as well be here at work. 

Hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## lauren10

Hi Girls, anyone still out there?! :) 

How is everyone feeling? Things are cruising along here...feeling lots of hard kicks!

Chris leaves tomorrow.....ARG! :( 

Hope everyone is well.


----------



## nineena

Hiya girls, wow we have been quiet havent we. I'm sorry ive just not really been going online recently other than to check my emails. Pregnancy going really well here, seems to be getting bigger every day and im gutted coz ive gained 5lbs in the last 3 weeks which just seems sooo much but i know its all bubs coz im not gaining weight anywhere but my tummy lol.

Oooo and im going docs tomoz coz i think im developing SPD, keep getting stuck in bed or on the settee or the floor and hubby has to roll me over, its not very dignified lol. Have been getting nursery ready too and pic up cot bed on Saturday so really cant wait for that :) How are you coping with hubby gone Lauren? I really do think you're amazingly strong. Glad bubs is being so active, our little 1 is going crazy today for some reason, its cute but very distracting when im trying to do a mental health assessment lol

Well im going to stop twittering and just give hugs xxxx


----------



## lauren10

good morning! 

I'm getting spd-like symptoms too...it's so uncomfortable...it feels like everything is coming apart! i find that sitting for a while then standing is the worst. I'll have to mention it to doc on Thursday but I'm sure it's just one of those things you have to deal with? 

I'm doing pretty well with Chris being away, thanks! I have my days but for the most part, I've only cried once and he's been away for over a week, so I think that's pretty good! I bought a sewing machine and was a busy bee making stuff this weekend. I'm only on quilts now, but I'm on to baby clothes next! 

Hope everyone is feeling well! Into 3rd trimester we go!!
xx


----------



## nineena

Evening girls wow Lauren look at you being all amternal sewing, im very impressed!!! We put the cotbed up at weekend and it was so funny coz it took hubby almost 8hrs to build it hehe but room looks fab now :) Oh and you would have laughed at me yesterday, i got stuck trying to get in the bath, my leg just wouldnt lift up i was in that much pain and since then ive been in agony and now walk like a penguin so spoke to midwife today and they do think ive got SPD so im being referred for physio really hope it doesnt last for the next 12 weeks coz its so debilitating at work and everyone keeps telling me how pained and tired i look which just does your self esteem wonders grr.

Ooo on a different note i think bubs might have turned around coz ive been getting loads of kicks under my ribs and in my groin as opposed to sides of my tummy and you can now see my tummy jumping when she kicks so Ste's a happy bunny coz now he feels part of it all.

Have you got any of nursery ready yet Lauren and are you starting to get nervous coz im starting to get really anxious about birth now it seems so close arghhhh


----------



## moggymay

Wow your ticker moved to a curled up baby Nin!

How are you ladies? any pics of the things you have sewn Lauren? How is Peter doing?

Sorry if have been quiet, busy busy here, nursery all ready, clothes in wardrobe and drawers and toys ready to go, just need Moglet out!


----------



## lauren10

yes, here's the quilt for the nursery! 
And Nineena, yes, I'm soooo excited too. It can't come soon enough...especially since that means Chris will be home too. :)

Moggy when you said Peter did you mean Chris? Or had I mentioned my dog Peter to you before?! lol Either way...both are doing well :)


----------



## moggymay

Dog! Sure you said he was poorly and had been out with you enjoying the smells etc outdoors?

That quilt is lovely :thumbup: your little lady will be thrilled :yipee:

You will have to post pics of the clothes you make too.

Not long now ladies! Last time around it was 9 weeks til Mogster was here.

Three months time and we will be holding our little ones and your hubby will be home Lauren :wohoo:


----------



## lauren10

oh, haha...! I couldn't remember if I mentioned Peter and I thought that was a weird coincidence!! It's funny you brought him up today because I just found out a couple hours ago that his bloodwork showed him to be getting worse...but he's still acting fine, so I'm trying to stay postive and just go with it. He loves getting outside with the nice weather coming in...I just want to see him happy :) He HAS to last through the summer and fall...I can't handle losing him while Chris is away :( 

I know really...13 weeks or so...that's nothing! I can't wait I can't wait I can't wait!!!


----------



## moggymay

PMA and doggie hugs to Peter woof :hug: woof


----------



## nineena

Evening girls. Lauren that quilt is beautiful, would you like to make me one too lol. Aww poor puppy i hope he gets better soon and is able to run around outside. What's wrong with him Lauren?

Moggy so lovely to see you about and youve been a busy bee getting all organised like that :)

Its weird now seeing my ticker with only 2 more boxes to go, it doesnt seem real!! 

Oooo a bit random but has anyone else been getting like a buzzing feeling anywhere on their abdomen? Its like a really light buzzy/vibrating feeling


----------



## lauren10

hmm...no buzzing here..not yet anyway. I know we're so close now...babies will be here before we know it! 

Peter has had malformed kidneys since he was a pup, and now his kidneys are failing...I guess we're lucky to have had him this long! :(


----------



## nineena

Aww Lauren poor puppy sounds like he keeps his spirits up though.

Did we all have a lovely bank holiday weekend? I went to nephews 5th birthday which was entertaining coz hes at that age where all presents are junk and he just opened them and threw them haha good job we dont take offense easily!!! Then we went to burnham on sea til Monday which was lovely and relaxing, still in a lot of pain though and had to phone in sick today coz im just so achy and it hurts to walk. Got physio on Monday so im really looking forward to that. Saw midwife today and been told i book in for my antenatal classes next week and they start in June :) Bubs still measuring bang on for due date was was lying head down today.

Have you both moved over to 3rd tri now? hugs xxx


----------



## moggymay

Moved over thanks, hows things?

Had MW today and measuring 29 weeks! Might be a July baby like I have been saying after all....hope so!


----------



## lauren10

nineena I hope the PT helps you. What's bank holiday? hmmm...i don't get that one! 

Yup I moved over to 3rd tri. That's good Moggy! The date my docs are giving me is Aug 2nd or Aug 4th depending on who you talk to, but I'm having the baby in July thank you very much!! :)


----------



## nineena

oooo dont you get bank holiday's Lauren? Theyre like public holidays where the banks don't work, like your independence day but we have 8 a yr i think, like christmas and new yr.

Yay for 3rd tri, bet you both have your bubs before me though lol. My friend's measuring 2 weeks ahead too moggy, theyre sending her for a glucose test tomoz to rule that out as a cause and then keeping an eye on her and she'll prob have to go for growth scans if she continues to measure ahead, funny thing is though my bump seems more prominent than hers and i'm measuring bang on my dates so effectively 3 weeks behind her from actual bump measurement lol.

OMG just looked at my ticker and it says 79 days left, that just seems too soon. Sorry if this is TMI but has anyone starting leaking yet? Im beginning to think perhaps mine are broken coz aside from being tender to the touch theres nowt much going on there, they dont even seem to have grown (not that im complaining about that coz theyre big enough).
Oh and i think bubs is deffo already a daddy's girl, when i put my hand on my tummy she never kicks, if my mum or friends put their hands on tummy she never kickcs but within 30 secs of hubby putting his hand on she ALWAYS kicks even to the point he tried to see if he could listen to heartbeat through tummy by resting his head on my tummy and she started kicking his ear. How does she know its him just from the touch, i think its amazing. Probably a massive coincidence but its EVERY time lol


----------



## nineena

Afternoon girls, well ive had my glucose tolerance test today, eww that glucose stuff is really disgusting. Im sure it looked radioactive it was such an odd colour lol and why do they have to have ridiculously uncomfortable chairs for you to shuffle around in for 2hrs. Am glad i took a book with me and very glad its over. Am pretty certain it'll come back negative coz my fasting bloods were bang on for normal ranges but i know they have to take precautions when you've got a high BMI, although my friend does think its incredibly disgusting that larger ladies are made to have the test without a choice lol.

Well its my last day off today, might sound lazy but think i'm going to go for an afternoon nap in a little while coz i had another really crummy night's sleep....keep waking at least 4 times a night now for the loo. And hubby is at college til 9pm tonight so there's not much for me to do. Am going round to friends for tea tomorrow which i'm looking forward to and was meant to be going to casino on Sat for a friends bday but im at work til 9pm and then in again 8am on the Sun and well we spent a lot more than anticipated on our weekend away and so gotta tighten our belts this month. 
Not sure if ill get online again before the weekend is out so i wish you both a lovely time whatever youre doing hugs xxx


----------



## lauren10

Oh ok...we do get the holidays we call them statutory holidays in Canada and National Holidays in the US! I thought I was missing out on Bank Day or something...haha

Good news that your blood sugar is good! I haven't had any leaking, no. Actually my boobs aren't even that much bigger. I'm still in the same bra size, they're just a little fuller. weird. 

Have a great weekend!


----------



## nineena

Aww Lauren did you have a 4d scan recently? Bubs looks beautiful :)


----------



## lauren10

Yes! I had a re-do from the last one...the face pics were much better this time! 

How is everyone doing?


----------



## nineena

Aww i dont normally like those scan pics but yours looks so lovely :) Not too bad here, just been signed off sick by doc for this SPD so just relaxing now seeing as i wont be back at work til March 2011 lol, wow that does seem VERY odd.

How are you keeping? xx


----------



## lauren10

That's excellent! not about the spd of course, but having all that time off...it must feel good...I can't wait! How bad is the spd? can you take anything to help? Maybe apply ice packs?

I'm doing well...having spurts of discomfort but don't know if it's just normal or the fibroid! Overall I can't complain. 

My husband had beautiful flowers sent to me at work yesterday, for the "mommy to be"...he planned it all from Afghanistan! I was very impressed and it made me sooooo happy!


----------



## nineena

Aww Lauren how lovely of hubby to send you flowers, that's beautiful :)

SPD seems pretty bad at the min, was in tears with it over the weekend, cant get comfortable whatever im doing, even in bed now, feels like the right side of my hip is splitting from the other and ive noticed my right leg is sort of veering out to the side which im sure cant be normal. Ive been using heat packs and pain killers but it doesnt do much to be honest. Have done a lot of moving this weekend and suffered for it and well i still am today, couldnt get out of bed so couldnt get to my physio appointment so i propped myself up with lots of pillows and read all morning then managed to prise myself out just after lunch and tentatively got into the shower but since then ive just been propped up ib lounge with 3 pillows from the settee, cant imagine being in this much pain for next 9-11 weeks. Oh and baby seems to be sat right under my rib cage so im not even comfortable sitting up lol.

Wow so sorry for the whiny post, not normally like me :(


----------



## moggymay

ooh sounds uncomfortable, hope you find a solution soon. :hugs: Have you spoken to your midwife? she may be able to look into options to schedule induction date if really sore.

:flower: 

Hope you ok too Lauren?

Busy here with Mogster and got very sore back and side - ligament pain I think? Catch you all soon :hug:


----------



## lauren10

I'm sorry nineena, that sounds horrible. I hope you feel better soon. :(

I'm doing well...my belly seems to be stretched to the limits...but I know there's much more to come! All these aches and pains...I feel so old!


----------



## nineena

Afternoon ladies, saw midwife yesterday and she was really sympathic about the SPD coz apparently she had it with her last but said unfortunately other than physio there isnt a lot they can do and the silver lining is that it should go once baby is born. Moggy apparently theyre quite reluctant to induce on grounds of SPD here but im seeing consultant when im 36weeks anyway so i can discuss it then coz midwife does think ill end up needing crutches esp after i got stuck on the bed when examined me yesterday lol. Good news is that bubs is still lying head down.

Oooo do either of you 2 get this like REALLY bloated feeling occasionally? I had my lunch almost 6hrs ago and my bum feels really swelled and bloated on top and ive got this really uncomfortable bloated feeling since, either its bloat or baby crushing my stomach lol

Glad youre both doing well though ladies, it feels so very strange knowing that our babies will be with us soon :) xx


----------



## lauren10

I don't feel bloated as much as the baby is definitely moving up higher and has her feet in my liver! haha. 

I really hope you get some relief nineena....how terrible. 

I'm heading to Boston tomorrow for my baby shower!! yipee!!! I am really looking forward to seeing my family. They haven't seen me since February, and I look a LOT different! :)

Hope you all have a great weekend!


----------



## nineena

Hey ladies, hope you both have a fabulous weekend and i really hope your baby shower is loads of fun, we dont seem to have them over in the UK but i'd love one lol.

Well took another pic of bump today (in Avatar) and wow it seems to have popped out loads since last pic lol. Pain hasnt really improved except when i take a big dose of codeine which i dont like doing coz bubs seems to fall asleep and its a bit scary feeling no sort of movement for 8hrs.

Not sure what im up to this weekend, my sis moves over from London tomoz and ive got to pick up the keys for her coz she wont be home til after 4pm and the place closes at 1pm so that'll be exciting but aside from that i think it'll be another quiet one. Looks like weather's going to be fab though, weather forecast says itll be in 80's woohoo. Have managed to read 2 1/2 books over last 2 days, was saying to hubby yesterday if i carry on at this rate i'll need a least 60 books before baby's born lol

hope we're all well huggles xxx


----------



## lauren10

Hi girls! 
We're almost into July!!!! So exciting! What's new with everyone? Any interesting pregnancy things going on? I get crazy frequent braxton hicks contractions still. and I'm feeling large...but other than that, I feel pretty good! 

Hope all is with with you too!


----------



## lauren10

um, wait, nineena you had your baby?! I just noticed your signature. congratulations!!! 

what else did I miss?!


----------



## nineena

lol Lauren i totoally forgot to come in here an update. Had baby Ella on 18th June at 35wks weighing just 3lbs. She was a natural birth with gas and air and pethidine. Woke up at 4am on the friday morning, waters broke and kept pouring out for the next 7hrs lol. Got to hospital by 4.30am and contractions had started and i was 1cm dilated. Went from 1cm to 3cms in under 3hrs then bp when incredibly high coz i was having clusters of contractions, would have 10-15mins of constant contractions then only a 5-10 min break so they offered me gas and air even though i wasnt officially in established labour, also gave me something for bp coz it shot up then i was more or less getting constant contractions so they offered pethidine and 2 1/2hrs after being 3cms dilated i was fully dilated and being told to push if i could. Pushed for 16mins before she popped into the world, they were talking about ventouse and forceps at one point coz her heart rate dropped so i just pushed like crazy and she came out naturally but was so tiny so got whisked to special care and then i got taken to theatre coz my placenta got stuck so it had to be manually removed then after coming round from anaethetic got told that Ella was more poorly that first thought...turned out her tummy wasnt connected to her oesophagus and her oesophagus was connected to her windpipe instead so when they tried to feed her via tube she was drowning so to speak so then we both got transferred to a specialist unit in Manchester and she had life saving surgery on the Monday and then just went from strength to strength. Was only on ventilator after surgery for 22hrs and aside from a minor infection hasnt had any complications so far. Today was the first day she's had full feeding from the breast and hasnt needed to be fed via tube and theyve been talking about her coming home within the next 2 weeks. Is no longer in an incubator and is maintaining her temp and has gained 2oz this week. She's also developing such a cute personality....has today discovered if she cries she gets cuddled and so every time i put her back in cot would wake up screaming place down til she got picked up again lol bad habit to get into so nurses swaddled her and she finally settled so i cant wait til tomorrow to see what new things she's doing hehe :)


Oh labour from start to finish last just under 7hrs lol!!!!

How's Lauren and moggy getting on? Hope you're both doing well xxxx


----------



## moggymay

As i said in PM she looks amazing!

Mogster was a premmie at 35 weeks and is 3 on monday - he is no different to any other 3 year old these days, he was just small to start and they do say good things come small :thumbup:

Moglet measuring way ahead still, hoping he will be out soon, off to beg MW for scan today and discuss possible date to induce him if he is big as dont want anything to stop me getting home to Mogster. Moglet been measuring steadily 3-4 weeks ahead all along and now he has engaged he measured 6-7 ahead which cant be right cos hes droped down :wacko:

Will keep you posted...

Love Ella's name, does she have a middle name?

Hoping she will be home soon, remember with Mogster they kept us 5 days and that seemed forever but at least I was in with him, must have been tough when they split you up early on but it sounds like they have given incredible care and she is thriving on it, sure next time we hear from you it will be to say she is suckling herslef and taking more and more feed herself :thumbup:

My MW said when Mogster was born he had missed some of the lessons in there and wouls have to learn somethings like sucking in the real world, so true but once they get it they get it and Im sure it makes them cleverer? Hoping Moglet wil stay put to 37 weeks and then make his entry, much longer than that we would rather get an idea of size!

Congrats again and good luck Lauren for little one....

:hug:


----------



## lauren10

WOW...that was a pretty eventful birth Nineena!! I'm so glad she's doing ok now, that must have been so scary. I can't imagine a little 3 pound peanut!!! She must be so adorable. In the end that's all really great news that she's with you now!!!!! how are you feeling? 

Moggy, good luck to you too! I hope my baby isn't too huge either...my mom asked my dad how much he thinks the baby will weigh (since he just saw me) and he said 9 pounds!!! I was like...what?! do you hate me?! I was a big baby, but Chris was average, so I'm rooting for average :) My in-laws were here this past weekend and they think I've dropped a lot and are getting the sense I'll go early. I said hell no, this baby is waiting for Chris...I'll lay with my legs up for 3 weeks if I have to!! ;)

Glad all is well with you girls, keep me updated!!


----------



## Charlotteee

Good luck with the births girls. I so wish i was still with you all xxxx


----------



## moggymay

growth scan this morning, Moglet is measuring just shy of 7lb NOW! :wacko: Hes in good position and active so theyre happy to leave him in unless swelling of feet/hands gets dramatically worse :shrug:

Great to see him again, cant believe soon i will get my first cuddle with him and more exciting my first cuddle with my two little boys :cloud9:


----------



## lauren10

Hey Lottie!! How are you doing? long time no talk. From the pic it looks like things are good with your boyfriend? I wish you were here too...everything will happen for you in time and it will be wonderful!!

ohhh, so a 1/2 a pound a week, he could be a 9 pounder moggy?! That's a reasonable weight!


----------



## nineena

Morning ladies :)

lottie i know it must be very difficult for you to venture back in here and we all miss you terribly but as lauren sais things will work themselves out for you and im glad you and your man are still going strong hugs xxx


WOW you could be having a baby 3 times the size of mine lmao good luck hun haha but glad to hear all went well with midwife, you'll just have toi keep your feet up and relax missus.

Lauren my bump dropped the day before ella was born lol but my friends has been dropping for last few weeks :)

Oh moggy you were right about my next update, she's a guzzle guts now. Is fully breast fed whilst im there in day and taking cup feeds at night, in fact monday night she apparently took 3 times what she's supposed to have for her size lol but she did sleep for 10hrs after and wouldnt wake up for more than an eye roll so did need a tube feed ion the morning yesterday but breast fed rest of day. Docs think she'll be home before the week is out :) lots of love and cuddles to you both xxxx


----------



## moggymay

well done Ella :thumbup: 3 times what she should take is fabulous! I remembmer thinking how little it was Mogster had to take and the struggle to get him to take it but once he got the hang of the sucking - apparently thats week 36 in your tum - he was a right guzzler and started to increase the amount he could take and thus the gap between feeds, after that he went from strength to strength, sounds like Ella is doing the same so well done you for making her a guzzler! You must be so excited about bringing her home soon. 

How is OH coping? Difficult when you have a premmie as theyre only allowed so much time off unless they have an understanding employer. WE were lucky that Mogster only had to stay 5 days and we were 4 days prior to the birth with leaking waters etc. They let him have that time as compassionate leave and then he was allowed the paternity leave after Mogster got home. Hope OHhas been allowed some compassionate time to be with you and Ella, makes it more real for all of you if you go through it as a family.

Keep us posted am excited to hear how fast she is gaining and all about her imminent house move :yipee:


----------



## Charlotteee

I'm good girls. Its coming up to my due date so just gotta get through that. But me and oh are moving in together this month so i've got things occupying me. I hope you all have fantastic births xxxxx


----------



## moggymay

nineena said:


> Morning ladies :)
> 
> lottie i know it must be very difficult for you to venture back in here and we all miss you terribly but as lauren sais things will work themselves out for you and im glad you and your man are still going strong hugs xxx
> 
> 
> WOW you could be having a baby 3 times the size of mine lmao good luck hun haha but glad to hear all went well with midwife, you'll just have toi keep your feet up and relax missus.
> 
> Lauren my bump dropped the day before ella was born lol but my friends has been dropping for last few weeks :)
> 
> Oh moggy you were right about my next update, she's a guzzle guts now. Is fully breast fed whilst im there in day and taking cup feeds at night, in fact monday night she apparently took 3 times what she's supposed to have for her size lol but she did sleep for 10hrs after and wouldnt wake up for more than an eye roll so did need a tube feed ion the morning yesterday but breast fed rest of day. Docs think she'll be home before the week is out :) lots of love and cuddles to you both xxxx


Checked my notes wen you mentioned a triple sized Ella baby - Im currently more preggers than I have ever been AND Moglet is weighing in heavier than Mogster did when he was born! Im guessingif I go to term he will be a good 8lb-9lb but hoping still for all the predictions of 14-16 July being correct....

Mogster is 3 on Monday so hoping to avoid the weekend and Monday so he gets the full focus of everyone - guess his 4th birthday will be a combined family do with Moglets 1st and then a little party for him with his buddies :cloud9:


----------



## moggymay

Charlotteee said:


> I'm good girls. Its coming up to my due date so just gotta get through that. But me and oh are moving in together this month so i've got things occupying me. I hope you all have fantastic births xxxxx

Good luck with the move. Maybe release a celebratory balloon from each home for your angel to help her celebrate? :hugs:


----------



## Charlotteee

I think me and OH are going to release a Lantern. And i want to write a letter. To get all my feelings out iykwim.

Anyway enough about me. This is your time now.

Nineena Ella is gorgeous and i hope you have her safe at home any day xxxx


----------



## nineena

Aww so glad you and OH are moving in together and thats a lovely idea about releasing a lantern and letter. I have absolutely no idea how you must be feel as it's nearing your due date but you're such a strong and amazing woman xxx

Moggy must be very strange having gone further on in pregnancy than last time, little moglet obviously likes it in there hehe. Hope he manages to stay there so your mogster can have his birthday uninterrupted. What have you got planned for it? Must be difficult almost being full term and having a toddler running around too!!

Well Ella's feeding tube got taken out today and ive just come home to have my tea then im staying in the mum and baby room overnight but Ella staying in nursery and staff going to wake me when she wakes during the night so she can have a fully breast fed day. Oh and she deffo is a guzzler, i got there at 8.40 this morning and she was screaming for a feed, staff were going to wait another 5mins for me then give her cup feed lol. She latched on for 40mins then settled til 11.10 and fed for another 25mins then kind of settled til 1.30pm and fed for 20mins then again at 2.30pm for about 15mins and finally fell asleep at 2.45 and my boobs felt like they'd been emptied and normally when she feeds ive still needed to express after coz they still felt full but then coz ive come home for my tea and it'd been 5hrs since she last latched on i've just had to express and omg got 180mls i normally only get between 80 and 100 so she's got to be having loads!!!! Well it's weigh day for her tomorrow so it'll be interesting to see if she's gained any weight and depending how tonight goes i might be staying again tomorrow but with Ella in same room and without any monitors....VERY scary prospect, think i'll be sat up all night watching her to make sure she's breathing and not going blue lol coz she's only on oxygen monitor now coz of the reflux but she tends to be ok when i'm feeding her and refluxy with cup feeds so we'll see what happens

Hope you ladies arent too hot and bothered xxx


----------



## moggymay

Well done Ella!

Mogster having small family party on Sunday unless Moglet makes his entrance early...horrid BH's this evening but nothing more so wait n see I guess...

Cant wait to hear all about your night with Ella :hugs: Can recommend the avent resuable/washable breast pads for night times much more comfy to sleep with :thumbup: ooh and wear them with a feeding vest and its comfier still!


----------



## lauren10

Hi Lotty, I'm so sorry about this tough time :( I think the lantern and letter is a beautiful idea. How great that you and your OH are moving in together!! :) Are you moving to his place or are you sharing a new place?

It so great to hear Ella is doing so well! What a little trooper. 

So Chris gets home in 19 days!!! I'm too excited, what am I going to do with myself? the internet has been sh*tty over there lately, so we've been talking on the phone more instead, but he's a terrible phone talker! I do all the talking  So needless to say it will be great to have him here in person. 

I go to the doctor today and he'll tell me if there is any cervix action. I hope there isn't yet...need to hold her in for at least 19 more days!

And happy birthday to the Mogster!!


----------



## Charlotteee

We've got our own place :cloud9:

Hope the doctors appointment goes well xx


----------



## lauren10

So I'm 1.5 cm dilated and 25% effaced. He said he could poke her in the head! i'm not sure where all this stacks up...but he was pretty pleased with how far engaged she is, and said that he wouldn't be surprised if I don't make it to 40 weeks! So if she can hold tight for 19 more days, then I will be over the moon! 

He estimated her to be at 7 or 7.5 pounds at birth, pretty decent. As I was leaving the appt, I got a call from Chris and told him all the news...he was happy to hear it, and said, "wow, she has a head!" haha.


----------



## lauren10

hi girls! Moggy any news yet? nineena how are things going?
I'm still hanging in. Contractions are getting stronger (BH I mean). I don't see the OB again until the 27th....the day Chris gets home...6 more days!! So hopefully he'll say, "well, lauren, your cervix is favorable for an induction...tomorrow!" and I'll say, "sign me up!"


----------



## moggymay

Are you gonna choose to be induced? We have decided not unless go way over as darent risk failed induction going to C-Section - be so hard to be away from mogster so long.

Hope she waits til Daddy is home, he cant miss it just wouldnt be fair after all he does.

See my MW again tomorrow as BP a little high, then see her again monday and another scan on 30/7 - its a big baby this time so theyre keeping an eye!

Glad youre well, hoping to hear good news bout Ella today too :hugs:


----------



## lauren10

Yes if I don't go on my own by the time chris gets home, we're going to schedule an induction...but depending on how ready my cervix is. If it's far enough along I'll take the chance...if not, we'll just have to wait it out I guess. I'd like to maximize Chris's time with the baby! He has to return to Afghanistan on Aug 15 :( 

How big do they think the baby is now Moggy?


----------



## nineena

Evening ladies how are you both doing? Any signs of babies being born yet?

Ella's ok, she wont be coming home anytime soon though as we've found out she needs more surgery on her oesophagus and at the minute is just being tube fed until she gets big enough for them to do the op. Is going back to surgical hospital in 2 weeks for them to stretch her oesophagus and to do a special x ray to see whether her oesophagus and trachea have connected again if it's just the stretch that's needed she'll be home about a week after that but if it's the latter we're talking open surgery and several weeks recovery again but you wouldnt have a clue there was anything wrong with her except her having a tube sticking out of her nose lol. She's 4lbs 1oz now and needs to be about 6lbs i think before they'll operate so theyve started putting extra calories into the milk i express to speed things up a bit.

Cant wait to hear about the biths of your lil babies and really hope you're not struggling too much xxx


----------



## moggymay

No bubba here yet hon, scan Friday...

Glad to hear Ella is doing well, FX'd it is just the stretch she needs, although if she needs the op now is the age I guess cos she knows about it less, just hard for you cos you want to take her home. Huge :hugs: to you both form us! How goes the BF does she get to feed from you at all or are you still pumping so you can continue later?


----------



## lauren10

oh nineena, I'm so sorry....that must be terrible. It sounds like you're staying very strong for her and you know things will turn out ok...the poor little girl. My thoughts are with you. xx

Moggy good luck at your scan tomorrow!

I got a sweep on Tuesday, but nothing yet. I was 3cm dilated and 50% effaced, and he really thinks I'll be going this week...but we will see!


----------



## moggymay

Is you OH back? Scan at lunchtime, hoping he isnt as big as they think....just long would suit my bits for the birth!


----------



## lauren10

yup Chris has been back for a week now! I love it. Sadly we had to put my sweet dog Peter down today...his kidneys were giving out and he was starting to suffer. I'm going to miss him. I need my baby now to cheer me up!

Moggy how was your scan? 

I had another sweep yesterday but no baby yet...I go in to see the OB again tomorrow morning. 

Nineena, how are things going? Thinking of you.... xx


----------



## moggymay

scan went well, he was 8lb4oz last Friday so just awaiting his arrival now, he was back to back but have managed to persuade him to shuffle around so make the birth a little less painful.

Hope sweep works for you, how long is OH back for? So sorry about your dog, maybe you could get little lady a cuddly dog and name him for your dog?

Nineena hope all still progressing for you and Ella, catch up soon 

:hugs: to you both


----------



## nineena

How are you 2 lovely ladies doing??? Im really hoping youre going to say your beautiful bubs are here :)

Well we had a bit of a palaver this last week, Ella pulled feeding tube out last Sunday and basically oesophagus closed after it so she needed the stretch done earlier than planned so they could pass another tube to feed her. She's having contrast x ray next week to see if she does need big op or whether we can re-start bottle feeds. Moggy i'm still expressing every 3hrs for her during the day and then once overnight and when she is eating milk she's having it by bottle coz as part of her condition she just cant latch on to the breast properly and to be honest i really dont care how she gets my milk as long as she gets it. Not doing too well with the weight gain though.....7wks old and still only 4lbs 8oz grrr she's even having fortify stuff in her milk now to give her extra calories although it only adds an extra 4 calories...hardly seems worth it lol.

Huggles and hope next msg your post is with pics of your bubs hehe xxxx


----------



## moggymay

Sorry to hear bout Ella and her tube but good news she is still taing your milk - any weight gain is progress! Mogster had nutriprem as a top up when he was small before my milk came but once your milk comes it is THE BEST thing she can have cos it is mummy juice!

Keep us posted with how xrays/treatment etc goes, cant wait to hear her next step, its definitely all progresseven if she is giving Mummy and Daddy some worries!

Moglet is still in there, think he is too comfy as he doesnt seem to want out yet :dohh: Ah well I am believing in Mother Nature knowing what she is doing....Mogster was five weeks early and now you would never know, maybe i just have to do my preggo time! 6 weeks longer so far this time :wacko:


----------



## lauren10

Hi girls!
I'm so sorry to hear all that's going on with Ella, the poor little girl. What is the latest? 

Moggy have you had your babe yet? 

Well, I had little Eloise Clara on August 5th...she was 6 Lbs 7 oz...and we haven't been home yet! sigh. I had a 9 hour labor total and it was active labor from the start...came on fast and furious!! An hour of that was pushing...which ended in a forceps delivery with an episiotomy because her cord was around her neck and her heart rate was dropping every time I pushed. She had an inperforate anus, which means her anus didn't fully form where it was supposed to, and she had an outlet too close to her vagina. The night of her birth she had to be flown to a children's hospital 4 hours away (a 45 minute flight), and my husband and I had to drive. She had surgery monday and she's doing so well...it all went as planned, and she's pooping through the new hole. we should be going home today or tomorrow. chris got a 10 day extension on his leave, so he'll be with us at least until august 25th, which is great. We have to come back here in 2-3 weeks time, so I'm hoping to get that extended further. 

In the midst of all this, my episiotomy got infected! It was more painful than the birth! But I've been on antibiotics for a couple days, and feeling much better. 

I hope all is well with your guys, looking forward to getting an update!


----------



## moggymay

Moglet came Aug 9th at 21.50, he weighed 10lb 2oz and suffered slight shoulder distocia during birth, home next day and baby Jack is settling in nicely. Catch up soon, congrats on your little ladies :hugs:


----------

